# 01/24 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Orton and Harper battle to decide the future of The Wyatt Family



## CJ

> At the behest of Bray Wyatt, The Viper and his The Wyatt Family cohort Luke Harper will look to put their internal divide to rest when they go one-on-one tonight. Plus, an exclusive interview with 5-time Women’s Champion Mickie James.


*Randy Orton and Luke Harper battle to decide The Wyatt Family’s future*​


> Last week, Bray Wyatt announced that before The Wyatt Family can take part in the Royal Rumble Match on Sunday, Randy Orton and Luke Harper must first square off against each other tonight in an attempt to quell their ongoing internal turmoil.
> 
> The New Face of Fear has made no bones about the fact that a family divided is no family at all. But, will a match between Harper and Orton fix the problem or finish off the dreaded faction for good?











*Renee Young set to interview the returning Mickie James*​


> In an absolutely stunning moment last week, it was revealed that the mysterious La Luchadora, who has been causing so much disruption on SmackDown LIVE, was none other than Mickie James.
> 
> Tonight, the five-time Women’s Champion will grant an exclusive interview to Renee Young in the center of the ring – the very same squared circle where the dangerous competitor built her reputation against the likes of Beth Phoenix, Team LayCool, Maryse and WWE Hall of Famers Trish Stratus and Lita.
> 
> Will we find out why Mickie has opted to align herself with SmackDown Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss? What are her long-term plans now that she has returned? Most importantly, will Becky Lynch be on hand to offer her the courtesy of an Irish Lass Kicking?











*AJ Styles will call out John Cena*​


> This Sunday, AJ Styles will attempt to defend his WWE Championship against John Cena. However, before that highly-anticipated rematch, WWE.com has learned that “The Champ that Runs the Camp” is planning on calling The Cenation Leader to the ring tonight on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Perhaps Styles simply wants to have a pow-wow with his No.1 contender concerning Shane McMahon’s shocking announcement that the winner of their Royal Rumble showdown will have to defend the WWE Title against five other Superstars in the career-altering Elimination Chamber Match at SmackDown LIVE’s next solo pay-per-view on Feb. 12. Then again, maybe The Phenomenal One is looking to get retribution on Cena for the Attitude Adjustment he suffered last week.











*Kalisto seeks payback on Dolph Ziggler*​


> It can truly be said that Dolph Zigger’s new-found aggression went way over the line one week ago on “King’s Court,” when he took credit for causing WWE Hall of Famer Jerry Lawler’s heart attack back in 2012 and then proceeded to attack The King. Later on WWE Talking Smack, Commissioner Shane McMahon apologized for Ziggler’s actions, but Lawler suggested that the apology might mean more coming from The Showoff himself.
> 
> Although Ziggler has had no response and no action was taken to punish him as of yet, perhaps payback is still on its way. After suffering a vicious chair assault two weeks ago, Kalisto will go head-to-head against Ziggler in a highly-personal showdown.


Source: WWE.com


----------



## starsfan24

Hoping for a good show tonight.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Lariatoh!

Would be nice if Taker would show up on the show he's actually rostered to. The running gimmick for Shane and Bryan are they are always saying they are better than Raw. Kayfabe they must be pissed Taker has appeared on Raw twice now.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Wonder if we'll get a tag match with Cena and Ambrose against Styles and Miz. Can't see what else they could have them do, other than the Styles calling out Cena.


----------



## Erik.

I just hope Wyatt attacks both of them and walks off.


----------



## Pongo

on one hands seems a superinteresting episode, on the other hand though it doesn't feels like the go home show before the rumble.

While i do believe a good rumble is made by all the subplots clashing together, and they are indeed building different storylines that will probably have a role in the match... what's the point if you don't build the rumble itself?


----------



## ste1592

Erik. said:


> I just hope Wyatt attacks both of them and walks off.


And then cut a promo saying not even his family can disrupt his family :harper


----------



## Shenroe

Meh


----------



## Simply Flawless

Do me proud Randy wens3


----------



## NonHardcoreIWCguy

ok


----------



## Acezwicker

I wonder if they will announce a match or 2 for the Rumble seeing as there is only 1 smackdown match on the card?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Feels like a regular show to me. Hopefully something cool happens.


----------



## 3ku1

I am hoping Taker makes an apperence, I mean he is suposed to be a SD brand guy. But he has been on Raw more haha. Looking forward to Orton v Harper. Interested in how that develops. My scenario is Wyatt comes in to interfene, to help Harper. But Orton attacks him. Harper gets up and attacks him too. That would be a twist. As for the woman. Nikki in those shorts heh. Guess their well be a Mickie/Becky match, seeing the rumor of them feuding. OR tag match with Alexa/Mickie and Becky and some jobber.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Corbin & Kane gonna have a staredown.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Hopefully it's a better show this week.

Miz doesn't even get a write up thesedays...same formula as when he lost the Title to Ziggler he just becomes irrelevant and does nothing. Hopefully they pick the Miz v Dean feud back up.


----------



## Mango13

Here's hoping this weeks show is better then last weeks.


----------



## Mox Girl

Meh, no mention of Dean, and he's the damned IC Champion lol.


----------



## Not Lying

Mickie James is a 6 times Women's champ if we include her divas title reign..is WWE trying to make it seem that she won't tie Trish's record if she wins the title now?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Never turned on RAW last night. Don't know if I'll manage to stay awake through SD tonight. Hopefully it's better than the RAW recap I read.

I'm expecting fuckery in the Orton/Match, like I have doubts there'll even be a match. Otherwise, what's the endgame there?


----------



## AllenNoah

The Definition of Technician said:


> Mickie James is a 6 times Women's champ if we include her divas title reign..is WWE trying to make it seem that she won't tie Trish's record if she wins the title now?


Well according to Michael Cole, there's a difference between Women's Champ and Diva's Champ.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Ambrose Girl said:


> Meh, no mention of Dean, and he's the damned IC Champion lol.


That's because Dean sucks and Miz (who is the better man) should actually still be IC Champion :quite


----------



## Mox Girl

In Vino Veritas said:


> That's because Dean sucks and Miz (who is the better man) should actually still be IC Champion :quite


Nah. And he's not champ so...? :shrug


----------



## DammitChrist

Shit, almost forgot:

- Will tonight be the last time we see AJ Styles as the WWE Champion for his lengthy title reign?
- What will Becky Lynch have to say about Mickie James returning last week at her expense?
- Will the Miz receive his rematch for the IC title against Dean Ambrose this Sunday?
- Will the Wyatt Family even make it to the Royal Rumble ppv as a unit?
- Who is Dolph Ziggler going to piss off next?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## imthegame19

Ambrose Girl said:


> Meh, no mention of Dean, and he's the damned IC Champion lol.


Preview often has little to do with the actual show. Last week they never mentioned Miz or Dean. Yet Miz ended up wrestling AJ and Dean wrestled and beat Orton.




In Vino Veritas said:


> That's because Dean sucks and Miz (who is the better man) should actually still be IC Champion :quite


You mean Dean awesome and should be World Champion. Miz is fun heel and all. But there's a reason why he's not a top guy like Dean and why Dean would get the better of Miz in a feud between the two. Miz can get the better of guys like Ziggler or Apollo Crews or even Cesaro in feuds. But against a top guy like Ambrose or Cena or Rollins or Reigns or Orton. Well Miz isn't going to get many wins. Miz has basically become Smackdown version of Chris Jericho.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824026421261500416


----------



## TD Stinger

Looking forward to see the final Rumble hype for Styles and Cena and how the Wyatt Family storyline continues. Also to see what Mickie does next. And to see how Ambrose/Miz continues or if they hold back because of the Rumble match.

I do wonder if they add another Smackdown match to the Rumble card to make it 6. Because right now, you have the Rumble, 3 Raw matches, and 1 Smackdown match. Give the matches enough time, and you necessarily don’t need one more match but I could see them adding one more match to make sure they round out the card.


----------



## 3ku1

The Definition of Technician said:


> Mickie James is a 6 times Women's champ if we include her divas title reign..is WWE trying to make it seem that she won't tie Trish's record if she wins the title now?


Well she's paired with Alexa atm. So unless she turns on her before EC. I am not sure when she would win the title, if ever. Alexa may drop it back to Becky or Nikki before mania.


----------



## Mordecay

The Definition of Technician said:


> Mickie James is a 6 times Women's champ if we include her divas title reign..is WWE trying to make it seem that she won't tie Trish's record if she wins the title now?


That wouldn't make Charlotte look strong, remember, the womens title history just started this last Mania


----------



## wwe9391

This maybe the last time we see the face that runs the place as WWE champ


----------



## AngryConsumer

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824026421261500416


I really like this, SDL. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Simply Flawless

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824026421261500416


:maury

How many more members of her family is she gona disown?


----------



## TD Stinger

AngryConsumer said:


> I really like this, SDL. :clap :clap :clap


Similar to the Nia-Sasha thing last week, only Nattie wasn’t in her ring gear, lol.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Came in excited. Remembered the Ellsworth angle is still going & Taker is a disloyal bitch.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just realized, we haven’t had some good Miz-Bryan interaction in a while.


----------



## TD_DDT

Carlito tease confirmed


----------



## starsfan24

Maryse :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible

God Miz is the best.


----------



## the_hound

another rematch


----------



## Headliner

Lumberjack match sounds fun. It will probably be all faces.


----------



## TD_DDT

No one ever ate an apple and acted like it was orgamsic. GTFO


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

I know Miz said Toledo is a dump, but i swear i thought he said Carlito, i guess it was because Daniel had an apple lol


----------



## wwe9391

Lumberjack match ends up in a huge brawl with everyone at the end. So predicable.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, cue the eventual pre Royal Rumble brawl then.


----------



## Pongo

i know it's stupid, but i love lumberjack matches


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan, the Miz, and Maryse laughing hard together was just too good :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

The "A" show is on. Time to settle in. :sk


----------



## Pongo

TD Stinger said:


> So, cue the eventual pre Royal Rumble brawl then.


fuck yeah, this SDL needed this :trips5


----------



## Mainboy

DammitC said:


> Daniel Bryan, the Miz, and Maryse laughing hard together was just too good :lol


Someone needs to make a gif of that :ha


----------



## Pongo

Hysteria said:


> The "A" show is on. Time to settle in. :sk


even the forum's layout aknowledged it


----------



## 3ku1

I love the Lumberjack idea. The GO HOME show needed a big brawl for SDL heading into rumble.


----------



## starsfan24

Is Erick Rowan still alive?


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> So, cue the eventual pre Royal Rumble brawl then.


How? 

Miz and Ambrose are in the match, the Wyatts have their own match. That only leaves Baron and Ziggler as SD Rumble participants.:grin2:


----------



## Mango13

odd choice starting off with this match imo


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

It's been awhile since I've seen a Luberjack match. Pumped for it.


----------



## JC00

Mainboy said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of that :ha




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824060760330530823


----------



## Dolorian

Commentators should really stay quiet during Wyatt's entrance.


----------



## imthegame19

If Ambrose is going to feud with Cena over World Title at Mania. Well then he will probably drop the IC title back to Miz tonight. With one of the lumberjacks costing Ambrose the match. If Dean keeps the title tonight he will probably keep it to Mania and be in big Ladder Match. So this could give us a big hint in what direction Ambrose is going in for Mania.


----------



## 3ku1

SDL is already better then Raw :lol


----------



## TD_DDT

starsfan24 said:


> Is Erick Rowan still alive?


Didn't he suffer like a massive injury?


----------



## starsfan24

Mainboy said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of that :ha




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824060760330530823


----------



## TD Stinger

starsfan24 said:


> Is Erick Rowan still alive?


Torn rotator cuff.



ElTerrible said:


> How?
> 
> Miz and Ambrose are in the match, the Wyatts have their own match. That only leaves Baron and Ziggler as SD Rumble participants.:grin2:


They'll have others like Crews and Kalisto join in as well. Plus if it ends the show, they're just going to dump out the locker room anyways. That's what they've always done in the past.


----------



## Dolorian

imthegame19 said:


> If Ambrose is going to feud with Cena over World Title at Mania. Well then he will probably drop the IC title back to Miz tonight. With one of the lumberjacks costing Ambrose the match. If Dean keeps the title tonight he will probably keep it to Mania and be in big Ladder Match.


They advertised a double main event (Cena/Styles and Ambrose/Miz for the title each) for the SD before or after Elimination Chamber (can't remember), if Ambrose is dropping the IC title to Miz he'll do it there.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Somebody please explain to me how the future of the Wyatt family is at stake. I'm not getting this.


----------



## SovereignVA

Randy Orton's over as hell.


----------



## 3ku1

Fark love Brays dreads haha.


----------



## Kabraxal

Really great crowd.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Pongo said:


> even the forum's layout aknowledged it


I know right?


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh good, Dean does have something to do tonight :lol I hope he doesn't lose the title tonight, but it depends on what they have planned for him for Mania.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

If I ever meet the asshole behind that ringside camera, ima hurt him bad.


----------



## TD Stinger

Orton was going ham in the early part of that match.

Just realized but this whole Orton/Wyatt thing has been going on since right after Summerslam (late August). Hard to believe it's been going on for 5 months and will probably go into WrestleMania.


----------



## imthegame19

Dolorian said:


> They advertised a double main event (Cena/Styles and Ambrose/Miz for the title each) for the SD before or after Elimination Chamber (can't remember), if Ambrose is dropping the IC title to Miz he'll do it there.


Those cards change on the fly all the time. Plus they can do Miz/Ambrose for Ic title with Miz champion. Even if Ambrose is IC champion he will probably still be in Chamber match. So I don't know if he would defend IC title there even if he doesn't drop it tonight. Plus this Miz/Ambrose feud seems to be dying off. They didn't even do anything last week. I wouldn't be surprised Miz gets IC Title back tonight and feud over.


----------



## Headliner

Pongo said:


> even the forum's layout aknowledged it


Haha. It's true! We've had this blue skin on the forum for a couple years now but people didn't realize it. We also have two dark skins. One is red, one is blue. If you go to the bottom left, you'll see a drop box where you can change the skin.


----------



## TickleH

is this orton wyatt storyline the one they had planned for daniel bryan years ago, but then immediatly dropped it once they realized it was stupid?


----------



## SovereignVA

imthegame19 said:


> *If Ambrose is going to feud with Cena over World Title at Mania.* Well then he will probably drop the IC title back to Miz tonight. With one of the lumberjacks costing Ambrose the match. If Dean keeps the title tonight he will probably keep it to Mania and be in big Ladder Match. So this could give us a big hint in what direction Ambrose is going in for Mania.


People are way too confident about this match.

I still say AJ retains somehow.


----------



## DammitChrist

Randy's Superplexes are always a treat to see


----------



## SureUmm

The way they're calling this Wyatt feud, it's like Luke was supposed to get to promoted to regional manager but got passed up by Orton.


----------



## Mango13

3ku1 said:


> SDL is already better then Raw :lol


doesn't take much to be better then RAW these days


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope if they hot potato the title back to Miz, people will complain about it. But since it's SDLive and it's perfect, you likely won't hear a thing lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So far this Wyatt Family match has been better than what I expected. Then again Harper and Orton are both great workers.


----------



## TD Stinger

If this storyline does end the Wyatt Family, I hope Luke Harper FINALLY gets a PROPER singles run. Such a talented big man.


----------



## starsfan24

Sick RKO.


----------



## 3ku1

Harper sold that RKO like a pro.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Orton was going ham in the early part of that match.


Going uber ham is one of Randy's best traits :booklel


----------



## Headliner

So, does this mean Bray will consider Luke the weak link and shun him?


----------



## SovereignVA

Randy Orton took longer to pin Harper than Triple H did vs Booker T


----------



## Pongo

randy's selling when it comes to the superkick is perfection (eating a fuckload of SCM might have something to do with it)


----------



## Dolorian

I can see Wyatt casting Harper out fo the family now. Then at the Rumble Orton turns on Wyatt and eliminates him.


----------



## imthegame19

SovereignVA said:


> People are way too confident about this match.
> 
> I still say AJ retains somehow.


There's no chance. We know AJ dropping title at Rumble or Elimination Chamber for sure. While it's hard to imagine Cena losing again at the Rumble. I think fans are in denial about AJ chances of winning if anything. Just because they don't wanna see him drop the title. But Cena not losing again to AJ.


----------



## 3ku1

Wyatt takes out harper haha. I had hoped it was the other way round.


----------



## wkc_23

This was Randy's plan all along.


----------



## Headliner

Well I got my answer quick lol.


----------



## Kabraxal

Good match. See where this goes.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, so who did Harper piss off.


----------



## starsfan24

Hopefully Harper can get a legit run now.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Never was a fan of the Discus Clothesline.


----------



## Trophies

Luke Harper...you are the weakest link...goodbye.


----------



## Bojack

Harper about to pull a JBL. Get a gimmick change and get that singles push.


----------



## Mordecay

Poor Harper, always doing the job, he is more talented than that


----------



## TD Stinger

1.	Luke Harper is a great seller.

2.	Phase 1 of Orton’s plan is just about complete, Phase 2 will have him RKO Wyatt into the ground.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yeah. I think now is the time for Harper to get a singles run. He can go into the Mid-Card easily.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

TD Stinger said:


> If this storyline does end the Wyatt Family, I hope Luke Harper FINALLY gets a PROPER singles run. Such a talented big man.


That's the only silver lining to this.


----------



## Dolorian

So it is SD's turn now to go with the female revolution / history was made thing :lol


----------



## Y.2.J

I like this.

Bray Wyatt v Randy Orton feud culminating at WM33.

Let Luke Harper go on a solo run.

No more Wyatt Family.


----------



## the_hound

that womens cage match was just stupid


----------



## Simply Flawless

Pongo said:


> randy's selling when it comes to the superkick is perfection (eating a fuckload of SCM might have something to do with it)


Well Randy was forced to endure them since 2003 the guy obviously learnt from them


----------



## wkc_23

C U Next Tuesday


----------



## 3ku1

Solid match to be fair. I am more invested in Wyatt/Orton Story then anything Raw are doing atm. And then their is Bliss/Becky. "Human Chuckey Doll" :lol. Classic. Problem with their Steel Cage match. Was the stipulation was the typical run out the door. Diddn't see alot of the spots.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Gay...


----------



## starsfan24

Cage matches suck.


----------



## ElTerrible

Dolorian said:


> So it is SD's turn now to go with the female revolution / history was made thing :lol


HHH Dogg in charge now. >


----------



## Mango13

Mickie looking stunning


----------



## wkc_23

Mickie :book


----------



## Mra22

Mickie James still looks fine


----------



## starsfan24

Mickie :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

I've never thought Mickie was hot during her first run, but I don't know why she seems hotter this time around


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

HHH segment? Fuck that.


----------



## TD Stinger

11 years later and Mickie is still as hot as she was in 2006. Hoping we get glimpses of crazy Mickie.


----------



## Prayer Police

I hope they have one of these interviews with Batista about his second Rumble win.


----------



## Pongo

it would've been funny if HHH was jumped by rollins during the interview


----------



## Y.2.J

I never thought Mickie was hot.

Until 2017 lol.

Why were her hands positioned so weird though (as La Luchadora)?


----------



## Headliner

Mordecay said:


> I've never thought Mickie was hot during her first run, but I don't know why she seems hotter this time around


Some women age really good.


----------



## wwetna1

wkc_23 said:


> This was Randy's plan all along.


Orton needs to play the long game here. Help him out in the Rumble only for both of them to lose. Then inside the Chamber beat the fuck out of Bray like only he can when he hears voices


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> Some women age really good.


Some women also become fore fuckable after having a kid - MILFs


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

wwetna1 said:


> Orton needs to play the long game here. Help him out in the Rumble only for both of them to lose. Then inside the Chamber beat the fuck out of Bray like only he can when he hears voices


Perfection.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Genesis 1.0

Mickie on that


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824065450220732416


----------



## DammitChrist

I would love to see Mickie James vs Maryse again since they're both on Smackdown now


----------



## SovereignVA

Pongo said:


> it would've been funny if HHH was jumped by rollins during the interview


On a segment shown during SDLive.

That shit would be next level storytelling :lmao


----------



## starsfan24

No reaction


----------



## wkc_23

Thickie James could get it any day.


----------



## Dolorian

The Cleaner said:


> HHH segment? Fuck that.


What Triple H segment? Did they show something with him?


----------



## 3ku1

I liked the Mickie Luchadora reveal. Better then the a return match. IT was an angle, you can develop from it. Obviousley setting up the Mickie/Becky feud here.


----------



## the_hound

so nxt ring is not a wwe ring,,,,,,,,,,yeah ok


----------



## Mainboy

:homer


----------



## Mra22

She's so hot and that accent :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, she’s got the crazy eyes going.


----------



## SovereignVA

Renee is getting too comfortable.

Show some damn respect.


----------



## wwetna1

Magnus perma-cucked as GWF champ and house husband


----------



## Mordecay

I guess NXT doesn't count


----------



## 3ku1

She's right :lol

Alexa > ALL


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wassup guys ?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Hardcore Country in the house. :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Chicago smarks cheering Mickie


----------



## Hawkke

Whyuggh is Mickie Jamesugh Talking like Triple Huuughh?


----------



## SureUmm

Oh yeah, I already dig the direction they're going with Mickie.


----------



## SovereignVA

I LOVE where they're going with this.

Mickie/Alexa alliance vs the four horsewomen/fake ass women's revolution.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Mickie James was the first woman to make me cum just by looking at her in 2006 - I was 12


----------



## wwf

Everything Mickie James is saying right now makes her sound like a face in my book


----------



## wwetna1

Alexa about to get finger licked like the mini Trish she is. Appealed to the stalker in Mickie


----------



## Prayer Police

Mickie should be feuding with Bayley not Becky. Bayley would mark out and cry while getting her ass beat.


----------



## Pongo

i'm a FIVE TIME divas champion


----------



## Kabraxal

Calling out the revolution.., did not see that coming.


----------



## Headliner

Crowd disrespecting Mickie now.:no:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Mordecay said:


> I've never thought Mickie was hot during her first run, but I don't know why she seems hotter this time around


Maybe it's that MILF glow she has around her now.


----------



## wkc_23

Fuck off with the what chants


----------



## starsfan24

I'm fine with this.


----------



## Mordecay

Mickie sounds kinda, I don't know, horny? wens3


----------



## Meeki

She's awful


----------



## wwetna1

Mickie is killing this promo and here comes Becky to kill a segment 

Half way wish Melina was around to get in on this, would love Melina and McCool representing the old school in the tourney


----------



## 3ku1

Damn that punch from Alexa, DAMN


----------



## SovereignVA

Good ass segment.

Quick, energetic, and it served a good purpose.


----------



## starsfan24

ALEXA :mark:


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

This is better than both Raw women feuds


----------



## Meeki

Those leopard panties are nice though


----------



## Dolorian

Headliner said:


> Crowd disrespecting Mickie now.:no:


Well she really felt contrived and like she was overacting so I can see that putting off some of the folks on the crowd.


----------



## Kabraxal

This has been the best angle for the WWE. Showing Charlotte/Sasha and Raw what a real feud is.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Mickie James is awesome! I'm glad she is back!


----------



## Simply Flawless

Seriously FUCK OFF WITH THE WHAT CHANTS


----------



## wkc_23

The SDL diva segments are so much more inferior to the RAW ones.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Those "What" chants really killed Mickie's promo.


----------



## Y.2.J

That was awesome. I hate how they've thrown out everything from the past women wrestlers as if this revolution is actually something real. I like this angle.


----------



## Headliner

That was good. What chants is CANCER. Really hurts my enjoyment in the product when they do it.


----------



## scshaastin

Wow Mickey James promo voice totally went Cody Rhodes style


----------



## SovereignVA

Yo if Bliss/James don't make out at some point, I'ma be pissed.


----------



## wwetna1

Not asking for 3 hours, but I wish WWE would start the show 30 mins earlier since they get no over run. They got enough talkers to carry what would amount to 20 more mins once you take out the 10 in commercials


----------



## SpeedStick

WTH WWE won't let then kiss??? that will get your cred with online SJW & Feminist


----------



## Gimme More

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Mickie James is awesome! I'm glad she is back!


*Love your sig! *


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Damn, Mickie's one of the best promos on the roster.


----------



## Irrelevant

I like Mickie's theme but it's too face-y and she doesn't come off as a psycho heel (yet) so it doesn't fit like it did for when she was.


----------



## ES24

thats the best becky pop in a while bc she finally has a good heel to work with


----------



## 3ku1

Damn good segment. Blows any woman program going on in Raw atm. I liked the build up here. Mickie being threatned by the new crop. Alexa coming out blowing Becky with a huge forearm. And generally getting over too. Pretty solid segment won't lie. Theirs psychology their. And damn the ass on Alexa :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Mickie put over Alexa like a million bucks and Becky gets beaten down yet again. Good show I say :curry*


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> That was good. What chants is CANCER. Really hurts my enjoyment in the product when they do it.


Beats that 10 bullshit during count outs and all


----------



## ElTerrible

Headliner said:


> That was good. What chants is CANCER. Really hurts my enjoyment in the product when they do it.


The really give the wrestlers no chance. They do this for about everybody below the main eventers, even when the content is good like it was here. It´s fucking annoying.


----------



## 3ku1

wkc_23 said:


> The SDL diva segments are so much more inferior to the RAW ones.


:lol um no. Blows anyting the Raw girls have done easily. You enjoy Bayley on the mic do you?


----------



## TD Stinger

wwetna1 said:


> Mickie is killing this promo and here comes *Becky to kill a segment*
> 
> Half way wish Melina was around to get in on this, would love Melina and McCool representing the old school in the tourney


Yeah, that's why the crowd cheered her big time when she ran into the ring to attack Mickie. And before you say anything, this is coming from a guy who likes all 3 women.


----------



## DammitChrist

I thought Mickie James cut a good heel promo. I just wish that the crowd responded better for it.


----------



## -XERO-

Pongo said:


> i'm a FIVE TIME divas champion




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824067186121543680


----------



## wkc_23

Bad af


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Mickie James legit just outshined every fucking women in this "revolution" with that one single promo.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Except we're 40 minutes in and we've only had one match so far.


----------



## Simply Flawless

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Those "What" chants really killed Mickie's promo.


Fuck those fans for being disrespectful totally no reason to give her the what treatment. WWE needs to NEVER go back to that town


----------



## SureUmm

Irrelevant said:


> I like Mickie's theme but it's too face-y and she doesn't come off as a psycho heel (yet) so it doesn't fit like it did for when she was.


They could always slow it down. Epic slow clapping, like 1 clap per 20 seconds.


----------



## PraXitude

This song is garbage. Ghost's Square Hammer is the perfect song for the Rumble.


----------



## wkc_23

3ku1 said:


> :lol um no. Blows anyting the Raw girls have done easily. You enjoy Bayley on the mic do you?


Naw, I fucked up. I meant that the other way around :lol


----------



## JDP2016

The Cleaner said:


> Except we're 40 minutes in and we've only had one match so far.


Fans don't want wrestling. They want entertainment so this is what they want.


----------



## Mordecay

I liked that segment, but man Becky gets beat up every week lol. For someone they are portraying as one of the nicest women on the roster she sure doesn't have any friends to help her


----------



## Y.2.J

Bayley and Becky are just cringe.

Good in the ring, but absolute cringe on the mic. Sasha and Charlotte are the stars of the 4 horsewomen.


----------



## wwetna1

Trish, Melina, McCool, and Brie in some of those tourney spots would work very well. Would blow the CWC away actually


----------



## TD Stinger

I commend anyone who actually sits through those entire 2 hour pre shows.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Will you assholes shut the fuck up. 

Oh Jesus Christ on a crutch.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella :mark: that sexy b*tch.


----------



## Dolorian

Oh...this jobber now...ugh.


----------



## starsfan24

Oh christ. I guess Ellsworth wears his shirt all over the place.


----------



## Irrelevant

YES! Shopping spree time!


----------



## Mango13

Well this show now automatically beats last weeks, we have a Carmella sighting


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

For some reason, this segment reminds me of when Enzo and Cass met Carmella at that beauty shop when they were at NXT


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Gimme More said:


> *Love your sig! *


Why thank you! :grin2:


----------



## SovereignVA

wkc_23 said:


> Naw, I fucked up. I meant that the other way around :lol


:lmao :lmao real shit.

Carmella's such a babe.


----------



## wwf

Avada Kedavra said:


> That was awesome. I hate how they've thrown out everything from the past women wrestlers as if this revolution is actually something real. I like this angle.


True, but at the same time it annoys me that the WWE considers that to be the way a heel thinks. The fucking pompous, self-proclaimed women's revolution, "we're making history" propaganda garbage should be considered the heel mentality.


----------



## Griselda

Ellsworth not wearing pants in the fucking store. :lol


----------



## Mra22

Oh no!!! Not this idiot!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

JDP2016 said:


> Fans don't want wrestling. They want entertainment so this is what they want.


Yeah, not this fan. This is bullshit.


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, no pants


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I remember when WWE could sell the viewing public a PPV with a pre-taped 30 minute pre-show. Now it takes 2 hours. :eyeroll:


----------



## Y.2.J

Holy shit Carmella is fine...


----------



## Mainboy

Carmella <3


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOOOOOOL burned

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL I'M SORRY BUT THIS IS FUCKING GOLD


----------



## 3ku1

Are you Sami Zayn? DAMMMMMM :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Mella shops at Burlington Coat Factory? 

LMFAO at the Sammy Zayn kill by PRINCESS MELLA


----------



## JDP2016

Oh no. Carmella just shat on Sami Zayn. :lol:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella - "What are you Sami Zayn?" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

“What are you Sami Zayn?”

Lol.


----------



## Pongo

i don't get the target audience of this storyline


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

wwetna1 said:


> Trish, Melina, McCool, and Brie in some of those tourney spots would work very well. Would blow the CWC away actually


Brie, da fuck?


----------



## Irrelevant

Lol Carmella throwing shade at Sami Zayn.


----------



## SovereignVA

Even SDLive is taking shots at Sami Zayn :lmao

It was funny, but someone hates him backstage.

"Nooooooooooooooo train" was good :lmao


----------



## Gimme More

*Can't believe WWE spends money and time on crap segments like this. The people can't act and its not funny*


----------



## wwe9391

People only hate the WHAT chants when they happen against someone they like.


----------



## Mra22

Make this crap end


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Wow they really are burying Sami Zayn.


----------



## Prayer Police

Apparently you CAN teach someone to be a certified G.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S


----------



## Victor Chaos

Busness is certainly not going to pick up because here comes Boring Corbin.


----------



## Mra22

wwe9391 said:


> People only hate the WHAT chants when they happen against someone they like.


What?


----------



## starsfan24

That was..........yep.


----------



## Dolorian

Wait didn't Corbin already announce his entry into the Rumble?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wwe9391 said:


> People only hate the WHAT chants when they happen against someone they like.


Not true, I personally only enjoy them when it's with the GOAT (Austin)


----------



## ElTerrible

That was underwhelming except for the Sami Zayn line.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't know I tend to not take WWE too seriousley. That was a fun segment. Don't take it all too seriousley.


----------



## JDP2016

Gimme More said:


> *Can't believe WWE spends money and time on crap segments like this. The people can't act and its not funny*


I liked it.


----------



## Mordecay

So, who will be the one winning this mini Battle Royale? Corbin is already in and they said it is for one spot at the Battle Royale this sunday


----------



## wwetna1

Mella going to create her own mini Enzo that can wrestle


----------



## BrieMode

Carmella AHHAHAHAHAHAHAH SHE IS FUCKING AMAZING XD


----------



## wkc_23

SovereignVA said:


> :lmao :lmao real shit.
> 
> Carmella's such a babe.


Same thing I was thinking :Crazy


----------



## Y.2.J

Baron Corbin. <3


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Corbin looks badass in that beanie, wish he could wear it in the ring to hide that shit hairline


----------



## Simply Flawless

wwe9391 said:


> People only hate the WHAT chants when they happen against someone they like.


Uh no i hate the chant against anyone regardless if i'm a fan or not. The what chant is a fucking cancer that needs to die out


----------



## JDP2016

wwe9391 said:


> People only hate the WHAT chants when they happen against someone they like.


We only defend those who we like.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Ellsworth be like


----------



## Gimme More

JDP2016 said:


> I liked it.


*I am glad you were amused and enjoyed it*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

TD Stinger said:


> I commend anyone who actually sits through those entire 2 hour pre shows.


I watch the pre-shows so give me my props.


----------



## starsfan24

COME ON BREEZE!


----------



## wkc_23

wwe9391 said:


> People only hate the WHAT chants when they happen against someone they like.


Not true. I just happen to find that chant really really annoying.


----------



## Mra22

This has been a horrible Smackdown, feels like RAW


----------



## Dolorian

Ah ok Corbin is just on commentary.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

3ku1 said:


> I don't know I tend to not take WWE too seriousley. That was a fun segment. Don't take it all too seriousley.


I don't understand people who take WWE seriously. One of the best and longest serving characters is an undead wizard. Like, c'mon.


----------



## Prayer Police

So, is Corbin giving up on his hairline?


----------



## wwetna1

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Brie, da fuck?


Brie is more important to wrestling than most the indy girls or Becky will ever be. She has already said she was told by WWE she could return to the ring whenever she wants as that is in her ambassador deal. She also mentioned to E she would work SummerSlam. The tourney being in the summer fits for her to return and she is a bigger star than the likes of Kendrick ever could be publicity or rub wise to make the concept actually have a chance to translate into something more


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Curt Hawkins wins this Battle Royal just so Seth can attack him and take his spot at the PPV.


----------



## Hawkke

Were people forgetting the Rumble?


----------



## Y.2.J

LOL THE POOR VAUDVILLIANS.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Corbin just looks like an overgrown Leonardo DiCaprio at this point.


----------



## starsfan24

The Vaudevillans burial is complete.


----------



## SovereignVA

Hysteria said:


> Ellsworth be like


LOVE that movie.


----------



## Irrelevant

Poor Vaudevillians. Straight up buried.


----------



## Dolorian

Vaudvillians are done.


----------



## wwetna1

Can't decide if I want Mojo to win or if I want to see Rhyno and Goldberg Spear/Gore someone in a rumble match back to back


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Mojo wins this, if not I would be shocked.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Curt Hawkins wins this Battle Royal just so Seth can attack him and take his spot at the PPV.


Nevermind.


----------



## Mordecay

Man, the Vaudevillains are at the very bottom of the food chain


----------



## Lothario

Mojo obviously wins here.


----------



## Pongo

Prayer Police said:


> So, is Corbin giving up on his hairline?


seems the other way around to me


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The Women's segment was awesome. Glad Mickie is Back.


----------



## Mra22

wkc_23 said:


> Not true. I just happen to find that chant really really annoying.


What??? :austin


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Finally some action. 

Let's go, Mojo!


----------



## TD Stinger

Consider Mojo is the only who’s not currently in a tag team, pretty obvious I’d say who is winning this.


----------



## Natecore

Holy shit, if Goldberg, Taker or Brock have to sell for this Corbin loser


----------



## Dolorian

I think Mojo is winning this one.


----------



## JDP2016

The geek battle royal. None of these dudes got a shot of being in the final 5 if they win.


----------



## starsfan24

FABREEZE IN THE FINAL THREE :mark:


----------



## Griselda

JOBBERMANIA IS RUNNING WILD BROTHER


----------



## the_hound

you got to be kidding me, this clown


----------



## Mango13

Irrelevant said:


> Poor Vaudevillians. Straight up buried.


Their gimmick was never going to work on the main roster anyways


----------



## JC00

Jack Swagger couldn't even get in this battle royal

:heyman6


----------



## Mordecay

Fuck, Mojo is winning this isn't he? fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## wwetna1

Mojo has the Monty Brown tights. Please Pounce some mfs too Mojo


----------



## Y.2.J

Yes, I'm happy for Mojo Rawley.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nevermind.


Nah.

That’ll be Ellsworth’s duty on Sunday.


----------



## starsfan24

Fuck you Mojo.


----------



## Headliner

MoJo is trash. Can't get into him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh, that Corbin, what a ball of fire. :sleep


----------



## Mra22

Yes! The gay mall cops are eliminated


----------



## JDP2016

Mojo got potential as a singles star. Zach's injury will probably be a blessing in the long run.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

YAY! MOJO WON!!!!


----------



## Lothario

Mojo is gaining steam. Said it before but he has potential. With a tweak in character (which they seem to be doing) he can be very serviceable. Ryder going down will be a blessing in disguise for him and his career.


----------



## wkc_23

:lol :lol... Was hoping Tyler Breeze would win.


----------



## Irrelevant

You know I wonder who has it worse. The Ascension or the Vaudevillians?


----------



## ElTerrible

Guess Mojo has already forgotten he´s not supoosed to be a nutjob Hype Bro anymore.


----------



## Natecore

Mojo :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J

All the ladies look fantastic today. wow.


----------



## Dolorian

Headliner said:


> MoJo is trash. Can't get into him.


Yeah I just don't get it, totally awful.


----------



## Prayer Police

Mojo and Corbin should tackle each other and pretend it's the good old football days.


----------



## Mordecay

You have Goldberg, Taker, Brock, Y2J in the Rumble

And now you have fucking Mojo :fuckthis:gtfo


----------



## wwetna1

How many takes did it take Dasha to interview Nikki without stuttering?


----------



## 3ku1

:lol


----------



## JDP2016

Is every Nikki feud gonna have something to do with John Cena?


----------



## the_hound




----------



## SovereignVA

The SDLive women don't give a fuck they brawl anytime, anywhere :lmao


----------



## wwe9391

WTF is the main event if that next?


----------



## wkc_23

AJ and Cena next :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I watch the pre-shows so give me my props.


I salute you brother. Although I’ll probably see some of it just to see how the inside of the Dome looks like.

AJ/Cena next. Here we go.


----------



## wwetna1

ElTerrible said:


> Guess Mojo has already forgotten he´s not supoosed to be a nutjob Hype Bro anymore.


He just won what amounts to his first ever singles match on the main roster


----------



## capatisdumb

no surprise seth rollins run in, turning off tv now


----------



## 3ku1

Fuck man these SD woman would kill the Raw woman. Its like 14V v PG. They are animals. I love it.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Headliner said:


> MoJo is trash. Can't get into him.


I agree he is right now, but I think he has potential.

His gimmick is annoying but he's got some charisma. He's one of those guys who could really benefit from some acting lessons, and a heel turn.


----------



## Mra22

Can Mauro stop saying en fuego?


----------



## Dolorian

wwe9391 said:


> WTF is the main event if that next?


Lumberjack match between Ambrose and Miz.


----------



## Abisial

wwe9391 said:


> WTF is the main event if that next?


Dean, Miz, intercontinental title lumberjack match.


----------



## starsfan24

wwe9391 said:


> WTF is the main event if that next?


IC Rematch.


----------



## Pongo

the_hound said:


>


..almost

..almost

..almost


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I wonder if they should repackage The Vaudevillians? The gimmick worked well in NXT but not so much on the main roster. I wonder what new gimmick they could have?


----------



## JDP2016

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I just don't get it, totally awful.


He's a legit big guy with a personality. Yeah we don't need guys like that getting a push. :serious:


----------



## Griselda

I love how wherever Nikki and Nattie see each other they start throwing hands on sight. :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

wwetna1 said:


> He just won what amounts to his first ever singles match on the main roster


Good point. :grin2:


----------



## Victor Chaos

Dasha and Nikki :banderas


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mra22 said:


> Can Mauro stop saying en fuego?


Can he just stop talking. And the rest of them, too.


----------



## Natecore

The Cleaner said:


> Oh, that Corbin, what a ball of fire. :sleep


HE might be the most underwhelming thing ever in prowrestling


----------



## wwetna1

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, that's why the crowd cheered her big time when she ran into the ring to attack Mickie. And before you say anything, this is coming from a guy who likes all 3 women.


To be fair I assumed she was going to talk. She kills any segment where she talks and tries to keep up because she becomes awkward and is hard to understand with a crowd behind her


----------



## magusnova

We could have a pretty good defensive line stable. Mojo, Corbin, Titus, Brock, and Goldberg.


----------



## wwe9391

Nevermind brain fart on the main event. Brain fart


----------



## ElTerrible

SovereignVA said:


> The SDLive women don't give a fuck they brawl anytime, anywhere :lmao


They are throwing down hard. The forearm by Alexa over the rail was stiff, too.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if they should repackage The Vaudevillians? The gimmick worked well in NXT but not so much on the main roster. I wonder what new gimmick they could have?


You know I thought about this and I'm kinda stumped on what they're gimmick could be too. 

But it's a shame that they didn't have a chance. They could've been one of the most unique things in WWE today.


----------



## starsfan24

They don't want none.


----------



## JDP2016

magusnova said:


> We could have a pretty good defensive line stable. Mojo, Corbin, Titus, Brock, and Goldberg.


Don't forget Big E and Roman played college ball.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ :mark:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Y.2.J

AJ Fucking Styles.

So happy he's here in the WWE. So amazing that he's WWE Champion.


----------



## Strategize

3ku1 said:


> Fuck man these SD woman would kill the Raw woman. Its like 14V v PG. They are animals. I love it.


You miss Survivor Series? Charlotte ran through most these peasants like a freight train.


----------



## wwe9391

Last time we may see AJ as champ


----------



## imthegame19

Dolorian said:


> Lumberjack match between Ambrose and Miz.




Did Miz ever defend his IC Title on Smackdown main event before feud with Ambrose? I remember Miz/Ziggler tv matches always happening during first half of the show. While this is the third IC title main event match on Smackdown between Miz/Ambrose in less then two months. So basically Ambrose has put Miz in a main event feud.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wwe9391 said:


> Last time we may see AJ as champ


:no

DON'T YOU PUT THAT EVIL ON ME (even though I'm a fan of both :lol)


----------



## TD Stinger

wwetna1 said:


> To be fair I assumed she was going to talk. She kills any segment where she talks and tries to keep up because she becomes awkward and is hard to understand with a crowd behind her


Becky can be awkward at times I will admit but IMO she does a great job of making her point getting the crowd to react what she says.


----------



## JDP2016

SHUT UP. AJ IS ABOUT TO SPEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now they cheer for this dude. :draper2


----------



## 3ku1

Strategize said:


> You miss Survivor Series? Charlotte ran through most these peasants like a freight train.


IT's all booking.


----------



## starsfan24

YES! FINALLY! He bitches about the poster. :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J

HAHAHA I LOVE IT. AJ CALLING OUT THAT STUPID RUMBLE POSTER. WHY IS AJ IN THE BACK.


----------



## Mango13

AJ in the back of the rumble poster, wtf is wrong with this company


----------



## wkc_23

That is true, AJ way in the back of that poster :lol


----------



## wwe9391

HAHA he is making fun of the poster


----------



## JDP2016

Strategize said:


> You miss Survivor Series? Charlotte ran through most these peasants like a freight train.


And Bayley finished them off.


----------



## TD Stinger

Lol.

Where’s Ace when you need him.


----------



## Cipher

It was just for an angle LOL


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

I like that Styles is ranting about the poster. It seems pointless when fans do it, but it's cool that Styles is doing it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ is awesome, call that poster out.


----------



## Lothario

Yep! They're building am AJ vs Shane feud for WM :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Aj adressing the Royal Rumble controversy lmao


----------



## Y.2.J

I don't understand how people say AJ is bad on the mic.

He's better than 99% of the current WWE locker room. He's great on the mic.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

LOL. SDL creative team has been on this forum clearly.


----------



## AngryConsumer

YES! Call out that shit poster, AJ! :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

You know that RR poster is sad. Mainly because of all the current superstars are all in the back and 4 old-used up guys are in the front.


----------



## Mra22

:lol


----------



## Hawkke

John Cena?

Piss break.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Cleaner said:


> Oh, that Corbin, what a ball of fire. :sleep


There's a reason why I call him Boring Corbin.


----------



## 3ku1

Geezus chirst he's had the same theme music for what 14 years? Geezus, stale as a moldy bread John is.


----------



## wkc_23

Another different T-shirt for Cena.


----------



## SovereignVA

In any weather I'm neva bettah yo boyz so hot.

You'll neva catch me in a next man's sweata.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Yep! They're building am AJ vs Shane feud for WM :lmao


You don't say...


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh God. New Cena shirt and titantron. Victory this Sunday confirmed, lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Brace yourselves ladies and gentlemen: AJ Styles is going to....CALL OUT JOHN CENA!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gawd Cena as a fan, I ask. What the f*ck are you wearing ?!?!


----------



## JDP2016

Pretty obvious that poster was made that way on purpose.


----------



## wwe9391

Cena with a new shirt = for sure winning on sunday


----------



## Griselda

Cena's new shirt actually doesn't look bad.


----------



## Prayer Police

Cena running out of shirt designs now he's just copying existing logos and color schemes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm pretty sure that Cena has gone through the whole rainbow twice with these shirts.*


----------



## Mra22

The Cleaner said:


> Can he just stop talking. And the rest of them, too.


Mauro has gotten annoying


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mango13 said:


> AJ in the back of the rumble poster, wtf is wrong with this company


It's always possible they did it just for this angle. Maybe. In a rare moment of creative coherence.


----------



## imthegame19

Lothario said:


> Yep! They're building am AJ vs Shane feud for WM :lmao


Yep he's blaming Shane for the poster and I bet when he loses the title. He's going to blame Shane and claim he wanted Cena as champion and not him or something.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The Raw Smackdown said:


> You know I thought about this and I'm kinda stumped on what they're gimmick could be too.
> 
> But it's a shame that they didn't have a chance. They could've been one of the most unique things in WWE today.


Yeah I'm not sure either. I think I read something somewhere that said they could be hipsters lol! I think it could work, they could still be kinda old fashioned that way. They could be very pretentious and think they are better because of what they like. It could a great heel gimmick if done right.


----------



## capatisdumb

:lmao:lmao:lmao wwf legit salty about aj winning that wm main event poll by a landslide


----------



## SovereignVA

Yo I didn't see that :lmao

They were dissing AJ Styles on the Today Show.

I hope the Falcons and AJ Styles destroy the Patriots and John Cena.


----------



## JDP2016

MAN FUCK CENA AND FUCK THE PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

magusnova said:


> We could have a pretty good defensive line stable. Mojo, Corbin, Titus, Brock, and Goldberg.


Time to revive the XFL! :vince$


----------



## FaceTime Heel

#SinceYouveBeenGONE


----------



## JDP2016

But in all seriousness, Smackdown is just a creative orgasm compared to RAW.


----------



## Mordecay

That wasn't very face-like from Cena


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I thought AJ was a guy from Gainsville?


----------



## Gimme More

*Why didn't The Today Show say AJ Styles name?*


----------



## Pongo

i don't understand who the crowd is booing


----------



## 3ku1

Geezus christ its Awkward Creatively SD is the A Show now.


----------



## SpeedStick

- All the way in the back of the poster
- Just a guy from Atlanta

^^ Styles vs Shane at Mania


----------



## Kabraxal

Cena struggles to be serious. AJ is coming off the face again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Are we really gonna "what" AJ Styles ?!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Were they chanting lock her up?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I'd be pissed if I was AJ Styles too but kudos to WWWE for using that as an angle and adding some more incentive/intrigue to this matchup.


----------



## -XERO-

FaceTime Heel said:


> #SinceYouveBeenGONE


----------



## JDP2016

Fuck these arrogant northerners who hate on the South.


----------



## Dolorian

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Are we really gonna "what" AJ Styles ?!


Styles is all over the place with this promo frankly.


----------



## SpeedStick

Styles from Atlanta, Cena from Boston .......... Superbowl preview on sunday


----------



## B. [R]

1. Fuck this crowd.

2. I fucking love AJ Styles.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, that was a good line.


----------



## Pongo

Aj is knocking it out of the park...again


----------



## FaceTime Heel

John Cena is making some very good points......I can't lie.....I'm liking how personal this is.


----------



## 3ku1

Damn they acnknowledged Cena burials :lol. SD Live is on fire.


----------



## Kabraxal

Cena is such an ass. He needs to be heel.


----------



## Y.2.J

Love AJ Styles.

But goddamn I love Cena as well. So excited for this Sunday.


----------



## AngryConsumer

This fucking crowd, while loud, seems very idiotic.


----------



## Mra22

John went there with the burying statement :lol


----------



## Lothario

I love when John shoots on the IWC :maury


----------



## wwe9391

DAM Cena going in hard on AJ


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolorian said:


> Styles is all over the place with this promo frankly.


Nah, I think it's been fine. Not his best by any means but still fine.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

JDP2016 said:


> Fuck these arrogant northerners who hate on the South.


It can get annoying sometimes. Not everyone in the South is the stereotype that people think of.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Lol we would have never got this Cena 7 years ago


----------



## Kabraxal

AJ needs to win this match.


----------



## Meeki

That was funny from Cena to be fair


----------



## wwetna1

Cena putting AJ in his place like he did Christian










Trips and Vince like watch you say about them indies, we go own them


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

I'm just imagining Cena is a heel right now.


----------



## wkc_23

This is some throwback Cena shit. I like it.


----------



## dclikewah

I love when Cena shoots pandering to smarks about everything they hate about him


----------



## Trophies

Cena basically saying he was made for entertaining.


----------



## SureUmm

LOL okay Cena, cool fake voice you're putting on. This dude is great at making absolute drivel seem profound for a second.


----------



## Mra22

Great segment :clap


----------



## FaceTime Heel

BEST.SEGMENT.OF.THE.YEAR.


----------



## Pongo

oh boy cena is going thugonamoics so hard


----------



## wwetna1

This n**** said you only champ because I let you. And he just referenced his gold CD with Bad Bad Man 

Cena killed that mf this segment


----------



## Kabraxal

Of course no rebuttal... if Cena wins I am done with the WWE.


----------



## Lothario

AJ knows he's dropping that title. Poor guys eyes are dead :lmao


----------



## Headliner

Good segment. I love when Cena shoots.


----------



## JDP2016

Styles v. Cena better main event this Sunday. I'm not looking forward to seeing some old guy win the Rumble.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Please. Book. AJ. Over.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Berried.


----------



## wwe9391

Yea Cena is totally winning this.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

FaceTime Heel said:


> BEST.SEGMENT.OF.THE.YEAR.


All 24 days of it, lol


----------



## Bojack

2 geeks up next. Guess I'll go take a shower.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

I still cringe when I remember how Lawler kept saying "Yesslemania" in 2013.


----------



## Mra22

Cena got the advantage before the Rumble. AJ retains


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOOOOL john, upw called, they want you back


----------



## Mordecay

The Universal title feud looks like a joke if you compare with this feud


----------



## 3ku1

Cena was right, love when he is pandering to the smarks. But Cena always has to have the last say. Last Rebuttel lol. In the ring on the mic. Damn you can't do anything. He just won't budge, even after 14 years. The greatest of all time to not be in the WWE, looks small in comparison. The only one who has ever made Cena small, is The Rock.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> AJ knows he's dropping that title. Poor guys eyes are dead :lmao


Yeah I noticed that and probably also knows he is entering a feud with Shane.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FaceTime Heel said:


> BEST.SEGMENT.OF.THE.YEAR.


We're only 24 days into the year.


----------



## starsfan24

So Styles just stood there like an idiot. Mmkay then.


----------



## TickleH

Terrible segment... It made the heel look sympathetic and the baby face look cocky.

That is not how you book.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Great segment from the best 2 in the biz.


----------



## Natecore

AJ isn't losing or this build would be about Cena tying Flair.


----------



## Y.2.J

I really want to see John Cena tie (and eventually beat) Flair's record but not right now. I want to see AJ go over.

But, it'll be good one whoever wins this Sunday.


----------



## SpeedStick

Mra22 said:


> Great segment :clap


He's the thing if we do get AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon at mania , Who wins? both guys need the win


----------



## SureUmm

If I'm AJ I'm thinking "I've got this guy shook. I've beat him so much he's talking in a phony voice trying to psych himself up." That should be the story but they're just treating it like John Cena is awesome as always.


----------



## Headliner

I had Cena winning, but after this segment AJ has to win otherwise he looks like a geek.


----------



## JDP2016

Sorry guys but with promos like these, they don't need to wrestle. Zayn, Rollins, Reigns and Owens have to bust out 4 star matches on a fucking episode of RAW because they dont have what Styles, Miz, Cena and Ambrose have on the mic.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I noticed that and probably also knows he is entering a feud with Shane.


Shit, don't even think it.


----------



## Pongo

so.. this double turn deal... can we start dreaming now?


----------



## SovereignVA

Natecore said:


> AJ isn't losing or this build would be about Cena tying Flair.


That's what I've been trying to say!

Why would they give Cena his 16th World Title at the Royal Rumble when WRESTLEMANIA is around the corner.


----------



## Natecore

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> I still cringe when I remember how Lawler kept saying "Yesslemania" in 2013.


Why? That's exactly what it was.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'm crazy hype for this rematch on Sunday. 

High energy, high anticipation between these two. :mark:


----------



## wwf

Lol Cena claiming AJ's not even on the level below him, yet he's never beat him one on one and lost the only clean match. On top of that claiming he carried the WWE for a decade when his booking was a big reason for the constant downward decline of the WWE.


----------



## Dolorian

The Cleaner said:


> Shit, don't even think it.


What Styles vs Shane? They are planing the seeds for it already.


----------



## imthegame19

Mra22 said:


> Cena got the advantage before the Rumble. AJ retains




Words aren't a advantage. It only counts when it's something physically. Plus shows not over yet. Don't be surprised to see AJ attack Cena by end of the show. Either way there's no way Cena is losing that match. If AJ retains it will be by DQ or something and drop it at Elimination Chamber. We all know AJ isn't going to be champ at Mania and there clearly building up Cena for that.


----------



## JDP2016

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> I still cringe when I remember how Lawler kept saying "Yesslemania" in 2013.


I thought that was 2015?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Jamaica said:


> 2 geeks up next. Guess I'll go take a shower.


.....says a guy (or gal) on his (or her) laptop commenting on said geeks.....

I'm :sleep


----------



## Strategize

JDP2016 said:


> Sorry guys but with promos like these, they don't need to wrestle. Zayn, Rollins, Reigns and Owens have to bust out 4 star matches on a fucking episode of RAW because they dont have what Styles, Miz, Cena and Ambrose have on the mic.


Owens is 100% better than AJ on the mic.


----------



## B. [R]

I hate when they book Cena to cut those kind of promos, because now if AJ loses he looks like a fucking nerd that never deserved to win the title. He's not some god for having to endure crowds for years booing his ass because he obliged to do the opposite of what the fuck they asked for and never turned heel.


----------



## TD Stinger

Pongo said:


> so.. this double turn deal... can we start dreaming now?


They’ve been jerking us around for 10 years with that, it’s not happening. Ever.

Also, Dolph really needs to get new theme music. I’m just going to keep saying that until it happens.


----------



## SovereignVA

JDP2016 said:


> I thought that was 2015?


It was actually 2014, haha.


----------



## bonkertons

The more I see of this Cena/AJ feud, the more I think it's criminal that they probably won't get a Wrestlemania blowoff match. 

Best WWE feud in years.


----------



## starsfan24

RIP Kalisto.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ZIGGLER WITH A SQUASH !!! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Road Dogg writes these segments as if it was all one living 3 Live Kru segment. I like it. 

Damn Dolph fucking dusted him


----------



## JDP2016

Now that's a quick win Ziggler needed.


----------



## Kabraxal

Wow. Like that.


----------



## Hawkke

Maybe if he's supposed to be a changed character, it's time for new theme music yes?


----------



## DammitChrist

YESS!!! Ziggler beat Kallisto within 20 seconds :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

#HEELZiggler FTW!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Can Apollo get a push or naw?


----------



## Lothario

TickleH said:


> Terrible segment... It made the heel look sympathetic and the baby face look cocky.
> 
> That is not how you book.


On the contrary, we need more faces that aren't vanilla. What John said was child's play in comparison to the things Rock and Austin used to say (and do) to heels. AJ simply lost the exchange. Styles being upset that he's not a household name after six months doesn't make him sympathetic, it makes him delusional and entitled. His only legit gripe was the poster.


----------



## Pongo

Did i just see ziggler winning a match? is it my birthday?


----------



## Y.2.J

I'm down for a Ziggler-Crews feud.


----------



## wwetna1

B. [R] said:


> I hate when they book Cena to cut those kind of promos, because now if AJ loses he looks like a fucking nerd that never deserved to win the title. He's not some god for having to endure crowds for years booing his ass because he obliged to do the opposite of what the fuck they asked for and never turned heel.


They let AJ talk mad shit for weeks on end in segments and then win the big matches


----------



## Nicky Midss

he even bitches out the way shawn michaels used to. flop around as you're backing up the ramp way. 

get your own style ya geek.


----------



## Abisial

Ziggler's selling is too babyface...


Naomi


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

A serious Apollo Crews is an Apollo Crews I can get behind. :agree:


----------



## Griselda

Ziggler getting a squash match. kada


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Natecore said:


> Why? That's exactly what it was.


Cause "Yesslemania" sounds absolutely ridiculous. Hell, he could have gone with "Yes-mania", that would have worked just fine. But it was probably a Vince-fed line.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Much needed squash for Ziggler. Time for him to move on to beating Crews in a 75/25 feud.


----------



## JDP2016

Naomi is back. Was hoping JBL got into it with Ziggler but I'll take Crews. Gotta build him up instead.


----------



## wwetna1

Naomi returns to twerk and job to Natalya while Nikki makes the save and beats that ass

Can live with that


----------



## starsfan24

Hey look, Apollo is still alive.


----------



## Hawkke

The worst E-mail anyone can ever get Nikki? You say you got an E-mail that your whole family burned alive? Ask Kane he can clear that up for you.


----------



## Trophies

Seems like forever since Naomi has been around.


----------



## Griselda

Nicky Midss said:


> he even bitches out the way shawn michaels used to. flop around as you're backing up the ramp way.
> 
> get your own style ya geek.


Except Ziggler has always sold like that.


----------



## bradatar

JBL getting up two weeks in a row. Possible feud with Dolph after Crews?


----------



## JDP2016

SovereignVA said:


> It was actually 2014, haha.





Lothario said:


> On the contrary, we need more faces that aren't vanilla. What John said was child's play in comparison to the things Rock and Austin used to say (and do) to heels. AJ simply lost the exchange. *Styles being upset that he's not a household name after six months doesn't make him sympathetic, it makes him delusional and entitled. His only legit gripe was the poster.*


This^^^

We complain that babyfaces are boring and the minute they say or do something "edgy" we think they are acting heel-ish. It's like we don't know what to want anymore.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

JDP2016 said:


> Naomi is back. Was hoping JBL got into it with Ziggler but I'll take Crews. Gotta build him up instead.


Yeah, interesting tease there, following last week when he jumped in the ring to help Lawler.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

I would love for Ziggler to go full technician and play off his college wrestling success. I know he does it a bit, but I'm talking about completely. Adapt some crazy ass submission as his finisher and watch him wrestle circles around people.


----------



## JDP2016

The Cleaner said:


> Yeah, interesting tease there, following last week when he jumped in the ring to help Lawler.


I'm just glad he didn't slip like last time.


----------



## SureUmm

Lothario said:


> On the contrary, we need more faces that aren't vanilla. What John said was child's play in comparison to the things Rock and Austin used to say (and do) to heels. AJ simply lost the exchange. Styles being upset that he's not a household name after six months doesn't make him sympathetic, it makes him delusional and entitled. His only legit gripe was the poster.


Rock and Austin did it as true characters though. Cena does it in this reality-era "bitch I've run the business for 10 years and you have no credibility" kind of way, even after he loses.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Except Ziggler has always sold like that.


THEY JUST BE F*CKING REACHING FOR WAYS TO SH*T ON ZIGGLER !!!!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

The Collins family have ringside seats to Smackdown Live, get a shoutout on live TV and all of them have gear from RAW superstars.lol.....


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

A-Will said:


> I would love for Ziggler to go full technician and play off his college wrestling success. I know he does it a bit, but I'm talking about completely. Adapt some crazy ass submission as his finisher and watch him wrestle circles around people.


Only if he comes in wearing Rick Steiner headgear. :lol


----------



## SureUmm

Cool entrance, Naomi. Now, you have to do it every single week, try not to feel like a douche.


----------



## 3ku1

Nikki attacking Natayla was so predictable haha.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Get her NIkki!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

PLEASE PLEASE let Emmalina return right now!!!

or Eva Marie.


----------



## Trophies

Naomi...inducing seizures since Summer 2016.


----------



## SovereignVA

Nikki and Natalya are always fighting, I love it.


----------



## wwetna1

We going to do a Nikki destroys a bitch before they get to a ring spot for once? About time since she always gets jumped. 

Nikki looks like she always is going to kill a bitch in these fight shoot spots


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Nikki's acting continues to be cringeworthy


----------



## Hawkke

Welcome back Naiomi, good news! Your only reason to be here tonight is just a means to show other people still fighting in the back!


----------



## the_hound

OH MA VAGG


----------



## Prayer Police

bring out a jobber!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Jesus H Christ quit shaking the motherfucking camera like a goddamn epileptic on crack. Fuck.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Trinity Fatu is too phat. Good got damn.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol at that graphic of TD without Paige, they fucking mention Snuka but Paige is a banned word


----------



## starsfan24

:mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

Here comes the Wicked Witch of the WWE.


----------



## Abisial

Trophies said:


> Naomi...inducing seizures since Summer 2016.


Have you seen 2002 Smackdown?

Hogan, Triple H, Jericho, Edge ALL seizure inducing entrances :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Cena/Styles build puts Owens/Reigns to shame.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh, sweet Bliss! :homer


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Naomi. Attitude. Love it.


----------



## 3ku1

Alexa is decent on the mic. So what Naomi is Alexa next feud? Meh. Bliss has some damn good heat right now. I fear Naomi well ruin that. Keep that jobber away from her.


----------



## Kabraxal

Bliss is too damn good. But don't let them have a match... Naomi will kill Bliss's heat.


----------



## Strategize

She beat you at No mercy Alexa.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShowStopper said:


> The Cena/Styles build puts Owens/Reigns to shame.


A rare ShowStopper appearance in the SD thread, What's up brother


----------



## starsfan24

Damn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Major letdown... and Naomi is booboo on mic, but she's still bad as fugg doe!


----------



## SureUmm

Not many things I buy less than shit-talking Naomi.


----------



## SovereignVA

Okay, I don't wanna sound like I'm overrating them but I love the women's division on SDLive.

Especially because they were getting no reaction when the split started, looks like we have Bliss vs Naomi, James vs Lynch and Nikki vs Natalya. And Carmella is in a position to enter a storyline whenever they want to move on from the Elsworth filler.


----------



## Headliner

That was pointless.


----------



## Mordecay

So the next feud Alexa vs Naomi? :hmm


----------



## wwetna1

Alexa pissing on Naomis career


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Witch Witch putting whoever that was in their place.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I hope Naomi wins the title at some point.


----------



## SpeedStick

Kabraxal said:


> Bliss is too damn good. But don't let them have a match... Naomi will kill Bliss's heat.


But she's need a new person to feud with now that Becky/Mickie fueding


----------



## TD Stinger

Remembering the last matches Alexa and Naomi had together, can't say I'm hyped for this in ring wise. Hopefully they put a good story together of this.


----------



## the_hound

oh fuck it, its time for a bliss break


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> A rare ShowStopper appearance in the SD thread, What's up brother


Not much, bro. Just checked out the Cena/Styles segment. That is the kind of passion and energy and effort we should've seen in Reigns/Owens. Instead, we got terrible promos and a shark cage.


----------



## Pongo

Headliner said:


> That was pointless.


i take it over a match with naomi in it


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

If the rumors of Road Dogg being the head writer now is true, he's doing a damn good job. Ryan Ward must have worked with him on some stuff. Keep it up


----------



## ES24

bliss naomi feud is gonna be a career killer for both


----------



## Headliner

I love how they haven't hyped up any of the SD guys as people that could win the Rumble compared to Raw.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Headliner said:


> That was pointless.


Yeah, I'd much rather have seen some violence. This show has been dreadfully light on action.


----------



## wwetna1

Abisial said:


> Have you seen 2002 Smackdown?
> 
> Hogan, Triple H, Jericho, Edge ALL seizure inducing entrances :lol


Don't get me wrong, I love Edge's theme and Chimels intro 

BUT 

Rob Zombie intro for Edge was lit


----------



## JDP2016

TD Stinger said:


> Remembering the last matches Alexa and Naomi had together, can't say I'm hyped for this in ring wise. Hopefully they put a good story together of this.


If they put together a good story, no one will care about match quality.



Strategize said:


> She beat you at No mercy Alexa.


Would have been great if they had Naomi mention that. I was waiting for it.


----------



## ES24

Kabraxal said:


> Bliss is too damn good. But don't let them have a match... Naomi will kill Bliss's heat.




what heat? she gets little reaction at best


----------



## Kabraxal

SpeedStick said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bliss is too damn good. But don't let them have a match... Naomi will kill Bliss's heat.
> 
> 
> 
> But she's need a new person to feud with now that Becky/Mickie fueding
Click to expand...

Nikki or Nattie with Becky still being in the background. Naomi can't wrestle and should be a valet only.


----------



## Lothario

SureUmm said:


> Rock and Austin did it as true characters though. Cena does it in this reality-era "bitch I've run the business for 10 years and you have no credibility" kind of way, even after he loses.


That's your interpetation. I see John Cena the character which has naturally underwent rudimentary character progression, and John Cena the character *HAS* ran this company for a decade. If his opponents want to adapt his moniker and role, then he has every right to reiterate just how much he's put into doing what they aspire. Who cares if he's lost? Kobe Bryant didn't stop believing he was the best player in the world after a near decade of dominance just because the Celtics decimated him and his unit in the finals back in '08. He came back in '10 and knocked their teeth down their throat in retaliation. Find me a top guy in any field that goes down with bullets left in the chamber and who would kindly hand over the crown and his throne to an opponent like a gentleman and I'll show you a top guy who never really gave a damn about his position.


We complain about John being a boy scout and when he finally shows edge and emition, he's being a bully. Seems the complaints lie with the man himself as opposed to anything he is or isn't doing as an on screen personality.


----------



## wwetna1

ShowStopper said:


> Not much, bro. Just checked out the Cena/Styles segment. That is the kind of passion and energy and effort we should've seen in Reigns/Owens. Instead, we got terrible promos and a shark cage.


Plus a babbling Foley who Stpehanie had to go what the fuck are you talking about at. Jerry Lawler should have been Raw GM


----------



## JDP2016

wwetna1 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Edge's theme and Chimels intro
> 
> BUT
> 
> Rob Zombie intro for Edge was lit


Alter Bridge > Rob Zombie

Why is Daniel no longer on Talking Smack?


----------



## Pongo

Headliner said:


> I love how they haven't hyped up any of the SD guys as people that could win the Rumble compared to Raw.


They haven't rly hyped up the rumble, even in the go home show they are more focused on continuing the storylines. I mean nothing wrong with it, but it's the fucking Rumble, second biggest PPV of the year, they should treat it as a bigger deal.


----------



## Mordecay

Again Talking Smack without DB even with DB there? Is he in the doghouse or anything?


----------



## -XERO-

wwetna1 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Edge's theme and Chimels intro
> 
> BUT
> 
> Rob Zombie intro for Edge was lit


:dance


----------



## Strategize

Kabraxal said:


> Nikki or Nattie with Becky still being in the background. Naomi can't wrestle and should be a valet only.


Probably better in the ring than Alexa is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ShowStopper said:


> Not much, bro. Just checked out the Cena/Styles segment. That is the kind of passion and energy and effort we should've seen in Reigns/Owens. *Instead, we got terrible promos and a shark cage*.


Exactly, that will never sink in as not being terrible. Cena/Styles have no gimmicks, just straight up two guys who don't like each other, all passion & pride. What's best about it is that it actually feels like they dislike each other whereas Reigns/Owens feels like they acting like they don't like each other.


----------



## Kabraxal

Mordecay said:


> Again Talking Smack without DB even with DB there? Is he in the doghouse or anything?


Brie's pregnancy.


----------



## wwetna1

JDP2016 said:


> Alter Bridge > Rob Zombie
> 
> Why is Daniel no longer on Talking Smack?


I agree with you. I also just think a young Edge really clicked with that theme.

I love Rock's Hollywood theme, or Austins 01 theme, but they aren't what made them famous.


----------



## Headliner

I love what they've done with the IC title by having it close the show lately. Really makes the title feel important and Miz feels like a main-eventer.


----------



## JDP2016

I don't get the logic of a lumberjack title match when the babyface is the champion. The purpose of lumberjacks is to keep the heel from running away but if he is the challenger, he has no reason to run because he wouldn't win the title.


----------



## Kabraxal

Strategize said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki or Nattie with Becky still being in the background. Naomi can't wrestle and should be a valet only.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably better in the ring than Alexa is.
Click to expand...

 Nope. Eva and Dana are the only ones worse than Naomi.


----------



## wwf

Yes John Cena has ran the company for the decade and he nearly burned the company to the ground as the result. That's why some of your most over people in 2017 are the Undertaker and Goldberg.

I actually didn't mind the thought of Cena beating AJ Styles at the Rumble, but now I just want him to perpetually lose to Styles.


----------



## Y.2.J

Maryse is absolutely gorgeous my god.


----------



## 3ku1

So expecting a big brawl here. Seeing its the last go home show till the rumble.


----------



## JollyKrun

wwetna1 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Edge's theme and Chimels intro
> 
> BUT
> 
> Rob Zombie intro for Edge was lit


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh what the fuck with another commercial break.


----------



## wkc_23

I wonder if Maryse will wrestle again or just be the miz's valet


----------



## Meeki

No tag champs tonight?


----------



## Strategize

Kabraxal said:


> Nope. Eva and Dana are the only ones worse than Naomi.


Throw Nia in there while you're at it.


----------



## Pongo

JDP2016 said:


> I don't get the logic of a lumberjack title match when the babyface is the champion. The purpose of lumberjacks is to keep the heel from running away but if he is the challenger, he has no reason to run because he wouldn't win the title.


less free reign on pulling his usual shit with the hostile crowd around


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> Again Talking Smack without DB even with DB there? Is he in the doghouse or anything?


Is he still there? He may leave early over staying for the CW guy. IT has been no secret that Shane and Bryan both show up less than Stephanie does to tv. Even when she isn't on, she is there, short of signing deals with the special olympics or china for WWE that is


----------



## 3ku1

Kabraxal said:


> Nope. Eva and Dana are the only ones worse than Naomi.


Alexa is no where near as bad as Naomi, Dana. and Eva. Come on now. Alexa is not an amazing wrestler. But she's solid. Not the best wrestler by any means, prob not even top 5. But she's got other attributes to me that are more imporant.


----------



## wkc_23

JollyKrun said:


>


One of my favorite themes. Edge's themes were all great.


----------



## Kabraxal

Strategize said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Eva and Dana are the only ones worse than Naomi.
> 
> 
> 
> Throw Nia in there while you're at it.
Click to expand...

Good point. She is atrocious.


----------



## wwetna1

Kabraxal said:


> Nope. Eva and Dana are the only ones worse than Naomi.


Eva is better in the ring than Naomi and Dana. Eva is so much better than Naomi it is laughable


----------



## Y.2.J

Prediction: The Lumberjacks interrupt the match, big brawl blows up, Mauro starts yelling "MAMMA MIA" and the camera fades as the go-home show to the Royal Rumble ends.


----------



## SovereignVA

Spoiler alert, Naomi pins Bliss in that match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

JDP2016 said:


> I don't get the logic of a lumberjack title match when the babyface is the champion. The purpose of lumberjacks is to keep the heel from running away but if he is the challenger, he has no reason to run because he wouldn't win the title.


Well, a random heel lumberjack could cost Ambrose the title and boom, there's the beginning to Ambrose's WM feud.


----------



## imthegame19

Headliner said:


> I love what they've done with the IC title by having it close the show lately. Really makes the title feel important and Miz feels like a main-eventer.




It's only because Ambrose is in the match. IC Title wasn't main eventing Smackdown before Ambrose was wrestling in matches for the title.


----------



## Kabraxal

3ku1 said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Eva and Dana are the only ones worse than Naomi.
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa is no where near as bad as Naomi, Dana. and Eva. Come on now. Alexa is not an amazing wrestler. But she's solid. Not the best wrestler by any means, prob not even top 5. But she's got other attributes to me that are more imporant.
Click to expand...

I wasn't arguing Bliss was worse. While I don't think she is yet at Becky's level, she is far beyond the shit tier Naomi is on.

Also... why a tag match? That is Vince level stupid booking.


----------



## Natecore

Would you look at this group of lumbergeeks


----------



## 3ku1

Kabraxal said:


> I wasn't arguing Bliss was worse. While I don't think she is yet at Becky's level, she is far beyond the shit tier Naomi is on.
> 
> Also... why a tag match? That is Vince level stupid booking.


Sorry man, wasen't talking to you haha, more the conversation. I agree. And yeah a tag match, is it on the pre show haha? Well guess better then a Namoi Bliss match straight away.


----------



## Wrestling Dave

This show is so much better than RAW. Everything has a purpose.


----------



## Strategize

6 women tag match? Really? Just put Nikki and Nattie on the card.


----------



## Pongo

i don't care if he's a heel now, if dolph doesn't fuck up miz first chance he gets i'm calling bullshit


----------



## Pongo

wait is he even there?


----------



## Buster Baxter

:lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Can someone explain to me why, JBL, a heel commentator, tried stopping Dolph from attacking Corbin?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Miz is such a great heel.


----------



## Y.2.J

I keep seeing SDLive > Raw.

My biggest gripe with RAW is the constant rematches and meaningless matches.

While I did, for the most part, like yesterday's RAW - the constant rematches are annoying and some matches are just put together for no reason. Don't get me started on the CW's...my goodness.

I think RAW has more star power but the 3-hours just drowns them out when you have 1 hour of commercials and 1 hour of meaningless fillers.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

wwe9391 said:


> People only hate the WHAT chants when they happen against someone they like.


I can only speak for myself, though I suspect I'm in the majority when I say, that's completely off base. It ruins any segment and is obnoxious as fuck.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Are the Ascension faces now?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Strategize said:


> 6 women tag match? Really? Just put Nikki and Nattie on the card.


They're probably saving that match for Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Lothario

imthegame19 said:


> It's only because Ambrose is in the match. IC Title wasn't main eventing Smackdown before Ambrose was wrestling in matches for the title.


----------



## imthegame19

Strategize said:


> 6 women tag match? Really? Just put Nikki and Nattie on the card.



Probably saving it for Elimination Chamber in 2 weeks


----------



## Y.2.J

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Can someone explain to me why, JBL, a heel commentator, tried stopping Dolph from attacking Corbin?


It's kind of dumb, yes. But I think they're building off when Ziggler super kicked Lawler (apparently JBLs friend) last week on SDLive and JBL tried to help him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lothario said:


>


What perfect timing for that gif fam, props :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Yeah fuckin right JBL.


----------



## starsfan24

God Dean Ambrose sucks so much. Punch, slap, punch, slap.


----------



## razzathereaver

Why do the babyfaces always protect the other babyface in these matches? :no:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Terrible writing for that Miz segment. He's meant to be all calculating and do things on his terms with a rematch clause owed to him but he happily accepts his rematch forced upon him and acts like it's a gift...dumb.


----------



## 3ku1

SDL feels like younger talent are more prominent. Raw feels like old timers.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Corbin botched. He's one of my guys, but I must be objective.


----------



## Buster Baxter

SUPER DEAN


----------



## Mra22

This match sucks


----------



## wwe9391

Ambrose is a great wrestler but of the shield he is the worst wrestler of the 3


----------



## Victor Chaos

Glad to see Ambrose treat Boring Corbin like the geek that he is.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Just looking at the lumberjacks, The Usos and Breeze/Fandango should have a tag-team program. I think the styles and persona contrasts could make for a very underrated feud.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Becky Lynch fans = Dean Ambrose fans ??

Maryse just wanted to cop a justifiable feel on Dean...mmmhmmm.


----------



## Lothario

Dean single handily disposing of the mid card :maury


----------



## SureUmm

Maybe Ambrose can hit a Lunatic Drop Toehold and slap on a Lunatic Leglock.


----------



## -XERO-

Buster Baxter said:


> SUPER DEAN


----------



## Mra22

imthegame19 said:


> Words aren't a advantage. It only counts when it's something physically. Plus shows not over yet. Don't be surprised to see AJ attack Cena by end of the show. Either way there's no way Cena is losing that match. If AJ retains it will be by DQ or something and drop it at Elimination Chamber. We all know AJ isn't going to be champ at Mania and there clearly building up Cena for that.


I seriously don't think Cena is tying the record at the Rumble, they will save that for Wrestlemania


----------



## Y.2.J

The heel lumberjacks (except for Corbin) are all geeks. Dean Ambrose has the advantage lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose used some vertical on that jump, finally.


----------



## wwe9391

Who didn't see this ending coming


----------



## dclikewah

PRE RUMBLE BRAWL YES


----------



## Natecore

I'm sick of being reminded D Bry can't wrestle.


----------



## starsfan24

weeeeeeeeee


----------



## AngryConsumer

In-ring brawl from about 90% that won't be involved in the Rumble. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>












Give him your energy!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

F*CK IT CALL HIM SUPER DEAN ALL YOU WANT !! BOUT TIME HE GETS SOME STRONG A** WINS :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SDL would be A LOT better if Ambrose wasn't on it. Trade his azz for Zayn & Rusev.


----------



## wwe9391

YES YES YES. Now I don't have to worry about Ambrose winning the rumble as much


----------



## Lothario

Fans in the arena loved that match. Wrestlingforum hated it. 

Who expected anything else?:lmao


----------



## the_hound

ambrose kicks out of everything, miz can't kick out of a ddt, this company at times with the kickout of everything


----------



## TD Stinger

Between this match and the one with Rollins in 2014, Ambrose is building a good resume with Lumberjack matches, lol.


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd was hot for that one


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Shut the fuck up JBL. Fuck almighty. Shut the bloody fuck up.


----------



## Mra22

Well...other than the Cena and AJ segment this Smackdown sucked


----------



## SovereignVA

I could get used to SDLive ending with JBL bitching to the tune of Ambrose's theme.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

What is the payoff for this Miz/Daniel Bryan thing? They are not gonna let Bryan wrestle, so why do it? It makes the fans wanna see the match but never will get to. Will Miz fight someone Bryan chooses at Mania orrr what??


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> SDL would be A LOT better if Ambrose wasn't on it. Trade his azz for Zayn.


LMAO, no. Zayn doesn't keep the IC title nearly as elevated as Ambrose/Miz is doing rn.


----------



## 3ku1

Lothario said:


> Fans in the arena loved that match. Wrestlingforum hated it.
> 
> Who expected anything else?:lmao


I enjoyed it


----------



## Headliner

Good finish. Ambrose retains. One small annoyance in that "they all fall down spot" on the outside is how people who weren't even touched from the high flyer just fall down. Looks so fake but cool at the same time.


----------



## Buster Baxter

The shield founder standing tall!! Thats what i want to see this sunday!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK show. Nauseating cameras, even more nauseating announcers still working to kill it for me.


----------



## Y.2.J

Fans are eating this up. They're loving Ambrose big time.

I liked how Baron came in there and cleaned house. Tossed those geeks around.


----------



## Pongo

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> F*CK IT CALL HIM SUPER DEAN ALL YOU WANT !! BOUT TIME HE GETS SOME STRONG A** WINS :mark:


what? tdoesn't he have like pin cleans over just about every main eventers not called AJ Styles on both roster this past year?


----------



## Prayer Police

Konnor trying to beat up Corbin


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> YES YES YES. Now I don't have to worry about Ambrose winning the rumble as much



We get it. You don't like Ambrose. :lol You're doing way too much right now and coming off more insecure and scared than anything. Relax.


----------



## SureUmm

AngryConsumer said:


> In-ring brawl from about 90% that won't be involved in the Rumble. :lmao :lmao :lmao


They're out there like "this is MY Rumble!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Really good match. Ambrose is the king of lumberjack matches.


----------



## Meeki

Crowd are idiots. Cena and AJ aside this was a shit show


----------



## AngryConsumer

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> SDL would be A LOT better if Ambrose wasn't on it. Trade his azz for Zayn & Rusev.


Someone wants a Shield reunion.... :jim


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

THE_sXeBeast said:


> What is the payoff for this Miz/Daniel Bryan thing? They are not gonna let Bryan wrestle, so why do it? It makes the fans wanna see the match but never will get to. Will Miz fight someone Bryan chooses at Mania orrr what??


KENTA. Please... perfect way to give him credibility on the main roster.

Samoa Joe is too obvious.


----------



## imthegame19

Mra22 said:


> I seriously don't think Cena is tying the record at the Rumble, they will save that for Wrestlemania


Then who's Cena beating at Mania. They aren't doing Cena/AJ again. Mania has enough stuff big moments. Cena doesn't another one.


----------



## -XERO-

Dean's cool with me. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824088855737344001


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AngryConsumer said:


> Someone wants a Shield reunion.... :jim


TBH, I almost said Ambrose for Rollins. I can't wait for Rollins to be an UBER BABYFACE on the blue brand. I could see him being a young AJ Styles of TNA.


----------



## 3ku1

Overall solid Smackdown. Really enjoyed all the segments and matches. Opposed to Raw, did not feel formulaic. Random matches. They had all meaning and psychology. Best segments for me was Cena and AJ clearly the stand out. But I really liked Bliss/Becky/Mickie, that has potential. Bliss stiff forearm was pretty brutal. She's come a long way from the directionless little pixie on NXT. Not sure about her and Naomi again, but anyway, the ladies at the pre show! I like the fact they are elevating the IC title. IT is quite funny 90% of those guys well not be in the rumble :lol. Wasted energy fellas. A average SD still beats Raw anytime.


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> We get it. You don't like Ambrose. :lol You're doing way too much right now and coming off more insecure and scared than anything. Relax.


No i like Ambrose I just don't want him in the WWE title match at WM


----------



## Dolorian

The crowd loved the match and was behind Ambrose. It was a fun match.


----------



## bradatar

Wtf did I just watch


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Pongo said:


> what? tdoesn't he have like pin cleans over just about every main eventers not called AJ Styles on both roster this past year?


Correct, like I said it's about time. He's had a strong 2016 in terms of wins but were still not over the two years of sh*t he ate in 2014/15.


----------



## imthegame19

Pongo said:


> what? tdoesn't he have like pin cleans over just about every main eventers not called AJ Styles on both roster this past year?


He had clean win over AJ in my book too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Dean's cool with me. lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824088855737344001


WEAK. Try again!


----------



## imthegame19

wwe9391 said:


> No i like Ambrose I just don't want him in the WWE title match at WM


Still might if Raw guy wins rumble.


----------



## Pongo

imthegame19 said:


> He had clean win over AJ in my book too.


i don't remember it tbh but it may be


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Good finish. Ambrose retains. One small annoyance in that "they all fall down spot" on the outside is how *people who weren't even touched from the high flyer just fall down*. Looks so fake but cool at the same time.


Damn, I didn't see that at first :lol



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824088855737344001


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Harper with that GOAT selling. :mark: I hope they do something with him now. 

Mickie James looks so much better now than she did ten years ago. Awesome promo too. Great fucking segment. 

Mellasworth is solid gold! :lol

Take note: if you are not talking about the Vaudevillians, the word "buried" does not apply.


----------



## Asuka842

So let me see here:

Raw gets a high-profile Women's title match at the RR involving their two top women.

SD gets a random six-person time-killer tag match.

You know for supposedly being "equal," they're certainly not booked like it. 

Also Mickie's motives are predictably lame, and Becky gets beat down YET AGAIN, what a freaking surprise.

On a more positive note, that main event was fun and it was nice seeing Ambrose so over with the crowd.


----------



## MOBELS

So no American Alpha for the 2nd week in a row? This is getting stupid now, the tag division has been literally ignored by Smackdown since the brand split or they get a total of 5 minutes allocated to them a week.


----------



## JDP2016

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Damn, I didn't see that at first :lol


:lol Jason Jordan.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Can't believe they just blew off the Miz v Ambrose rematch like that and had that feud which started with such a bang end in such a whimper. And history repeating itself with Miz becoming an absolute dork who loses every match and gets laid out in every segment once he's lost the IC Title. Bravo WWE; killing off all his momentum once again.

Prettty mediocre show really, Raw ends with huge names like Lesnar, Goldberg and Taker, SDL ends with midcarders like Ambrose and Corbin, and jobbers like Miz.

And I'm sick of Super Dean now, never loses clean, kicks out of everything. Makes the people he faces look like geeks with his booking.


----------



## imthegame19

Pongo said:


> i don't remember it tbh but it may be



It was Dean vs AJ in number one contender match for TLC. Ambrose was down in the ring and AJ was about to hit his finisher. But decided to go punch Ellsworth first while security was taking him away. Then went back and tried to hit his finisher on Dean but missed and Dean hit Dirty Deeds for the win. Some might not consider that a clean loss, but if a guy decides to go punch someone. Instead of hitting his finisher right away, without getting touched. Then gets beat clean after that. Well it's still a clean win in my book.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

The Cleaner said:


> Shut the fuck up JBL. Fuck almighty. Shut the bloody fuck up.


I know, right? Understand the guy's a heel commentator, but holy shit, he acts as though Ambrose has slept with his wife.


----------



## JDP2016

mobels said:


> So no American Alpha for the 2nd week in a row? This is getting stupid now, the tag division has been literally ignored by Smackdown since the brand split or they get a total of 5 minutes allocated to them a week.


They were an after thought as soon as they won the titles.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Digging Cena's new merch to be honest.


----------



## Lothario

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I know, right? Understand the guy's a heel commentator, *but holy shit, he acts as though Ambrose has slept with his wife.*












It's possible.


----------



## imthegame19

Rated R Maryse said:


> *Can't believe they just blew off the Miz v Ambrose rematch like that and had that feud which started with such a bang end in such a whimper. *And history repeating itself with Miz becoming an absolute dork who loses every match and gets laid out in every segment once he's lost the IC Title. Bravo WWE; killing off all his momentum once again.
> 
> Prettty mediocre show really, Raw ends with huge names like Lesnar, Goldberg and Taker, SDL ends with midcarders like Ambrose and Corbin, and jobbers like Miz.
> 
> And I'm sick of Super Dean now, never loses clean, kicks out of everything. Makes the people he faces look like geeks with his booking.



Yeah there's no mention of Renee Young stuff. I think basically the feud is over now. Ambrose will likely be in Elimination Chamber Title Match and not defend IC Title there. While at Mania a bunch of guys will probably in big Ladder Match.


As for Superman Ambrose, let's not forget Miz got a win over Dean on December 6th Smackdown. Yes Ellsworth/Maryse distracted him, but Miz hit his finisher and beat him. Which was probably one of Miz biggest singles wins in 2016. They weren't going to have Miz beat him again. Ambrose is booked just how every other top baby face is. 


Some people just can't accept he's one of the top guys in the company now. Ambrose is the reason why IC Title is main eventing shows, it wasn't before. So even though Miz is losing at least he's main eventing shows with Ambrose now. Heck Ambrose defeated AJ Styles on house shows in IC Title matches this past weekend.


----------



## 307858

I'm in class so I haven't watched but I'm over here reading spoilers like:


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Natecore said:


> AJ isn't losing or this build would be about Cena tying Flair.


I've been think the same thing for some time now.


----------



## Y.2.J

Some are bothered that American Alpha haven't been appearing much?

I kind of prefer that, I don't think champions should be overexposed. They're the champions. The others should be fighting for a contender spot. 

In contrast, Sheamus & Cesaro are on every episode fighting the same match over and over again. Overexposure hurts.


----------



## Mox Girl

Good main event. Dean's had two good lumberjack matches now. Glad he retained cos I'm fucking sick of hot potato titles.

JBL's hatred of Dean though, he acts like Dean personally did something to him :lol So I get a little bit more glee from Dean's wins when it pisses JBL's stupid ass off.

Good Styles/Cena promo. Cena can rock it on the mic like nobody else.

The Mickie James promo was weird. But I'm just gonna wait till she turns on Alexa.

I also like the idea of Naomi having a little feud with Alexa (Y)

Wyatt Family stuff was interesting too.

Overall, a good show.


----------



## Buster Baxter

This was a good episode of Smackdown. Didn't really feel like a go home rumble show, but I must say that I am actually intrigued by several of the storylines going on right now. Love the strong booking that Ambrose is continuing to get. This is how he should've been booked since 2014. Fingers crossed for a rumble win and champion vs champion match with him and cena.


----------



## Eliko

GOD HELP US ALL WWE IS WASTING AJ STYLES AT WRESTLEMANIA VS SHANE MCMAHON.

NO!NO!NO! WORST MATCH POSSIBLE.


----------



## BEE

Fucking insulting how Dean is superman. Just awful.


----------



## 3ku1

Are we now bitching they are booking Dean too strong now? Come on, what their booking of him as a champ has to be strong. All we would hear they are booking Dean like a geek. And tbh I don't mind AJ and Shane. I think that could be decent. May not seem on the surface. But at mania I can see it being a good match.


----------



## Thanks12

Mickie so right about this fake women revolution.


----------



## Abisial

Rated R Maryse said:


> Can't believe they just blew off the Miz v Ambrose rematch like that and had that feud which started with such a bang end in such a whimper. And history repeating itself with Miz becoming an absolute dork who loses every match and gets laid out in every segment once he's lost the IC Title. Bravo WWE; killing off all his momentum once again.
> 
> Prettty mediocre show really, Raw ends with huge names like Lesnar, Goldberg and Taker, SDL ends with midcarders like Ambrose and Corbin, and jobbers like Miz.
> 
> And I'm sick of Super Dean now, never loses clean, kicks out of everything. Makes the people he faces look like geeks with his booking.



Dean get's a bit of protection after being jobbed out 2 years straight and suddenly he's "Super Dean"? He's still losing pretty often, not clean and not 50-50 but that's how faces are supposed to be booked. Also, it's Miz for gods sake. Who does he EVER beat clean (Not a slight on the guy, but the character is weak kayfabe wise)?


----------



## imthegame19

BEE said:


> Fucking insulting how Dean is superman. Just awful.



Why he's one of the top baby faces in the company and has been since last April. He's booked how almost all top baby faces are like Reigns and Rollins. Along with how Orton/Cena were in the past.





Eliko said:


> GOD HELP US ALL WWE IS WASTING AJ STYLES AT WRESTLEMANIA VS SHANE MCMAHON.
> 
> NO!NO!NO! WORST MATCH POSSIBLE.


WWE did Vince vs HBK at Mania. So AJ/Shane at Mania would be no different. Keep in mind it's all about hype for Mania, Shane bigger match for AJ. Then probably Samoa Joe could be. At end of day they will make AJ/Shane entertaining spot fest I'm sure. It will likely be some no DQ match or something.



Abisial said:


> Dean get's a bit of protection after being jobbed out 2 years straight and suddenly he's "Super Dean"? He's still losing pretty often, not clean and not 50-50 but that's how faces are supposed to be booked. Also, it's Miz for gods sake. Who does he EVER beat clean (Not a slight on the guy, but the character is weak kayfabe wise)?


Since Mania 32, Dean lost five singles matches. One to Jericho, three to AJ and one to the Miz. So he's not really losing that often and none of those five loses were clean. But Ambrose already put Miz over in this feud and he pinned him. Yes Ellsworth/Maryse distracted him but Miz got his win already. So Miz shouldn't be expected to win again against a top guy like Ambrose.


----------



## LB1973

Asuka842 said:


> So let me see here:
> 
> Raw gets a high-profile Women's title match at the RR involving their two top women.
> 
> SD gets a random six-person time-killer tag match.
> 
> You know for supposedly being "equal," they're certainly not booked like it.


At the moment Raw has a championship match, a tag championship match, a womans championship match,a cruiserweight match (they are on raw remember as well as 205) another womans match plus 13 people in the rumble (Goldberg, Lesnar, the New Day, Jericho, Strowman, Cesaro, Sheamus, Zayn, Rusev, Cass, Big Show (plus unaffliated taker who seems to be a RAW guy now as well, reasons))

Smackdown has a championship match a throw together womans match and 8 people in the rumble.. (Wyatts, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler, Corbin and Rawley)

of the 8 spots left in the rumble you have to imagine there will be a couple of NXTers (Joe, Dillinger, maybe whoever loses the title match the night before) and a return or two maybe Balor (RAW), and Benjamin (SD) though they are both saying no, maybe Bate as UK champ. then you have the Angle angle. Plus theres always Rollins and trips to figure out yet. The only people with a brand Belt that are doing nothing are American Alpha!


----------



## bonkertons

Really enjoyed the show. Each storyline progressed and there wasn't much filler other than the Rumble qualifier, which at least was a good way to get some under-used guys some action. The Carmella/Ellsworth segment was pretty cringey but was still a nice change of pace.

That AJ/Cena segment killed it. I'm excited to see where both guys go from the Rumble, but I really wouldn't be mad at all if they somehow blow this final match off until WM, which is what this feud deserves. Both guys are so clearly a level above everyone else as far as star power goes.

One little side note: after the Rumble, get Breeze out of this tag team and give him his mid-card push. Assuming the Revival debut around that time and end up on SDL, they'll be well enough stocked with heel teams. Especially jobber teams with Ascension and the Vaudevillains. They don't need this guy holding a jobber tag team spot. Have him turn on Fandango and have him go over in that feud. Breeze goes on to be a quality midcard heel while Fandango holds down comedy jobber babyface. All is right in the world.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh good lord, I didn't read the thread so I didn't see all the "Super Dean" bullshit :lmao Are you kidding me, lol. Dean wins some matches and doesn't get jobbed out and suddenly he's fucking Superman. Give me a break HAHAHA.


----------



## 3ku1

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh good lord, I didn't read the thread so I didn't see all the "Super Dean" bullshit :lmao Are you kidding me, lol. Dean wins some matches and doesn't get jobbed out and suddenly he's fucking Superman. Give me a break HAHAHA.


Well its damned if you do, and damned if you don't. He dominated its super booking. He dosen't win as much, he's a geek. I Think his booking is fine, he's the champ he should be booked strong.


----------



## wwe9391

Dam they are planting so many seeds for Shane vs AJ on talking smack


----------



## imthegame19

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh good lord, I didn't read the thread so I didn't see all the "Super Dean" bullshit :lmao Are you kidding me, lol. Dean wins some matches and doesn't get jobbed out and suddenly he's fucking Superman. Give me a break HAHAHA.




People gotta realize Dean a top main event guy on the show. They put him with IC Title to keep him strong and have him dominate IC Title contenders. People act putting Dean with IC Title is demotion for Ambrose. But it was to make Ambrose look strong until he moves back into the World Title picture. Not to mention Dean having IC Title gives it prestige. Which is why IC title has been involved on Smackdown tv main events. As much as world title as been involved since Ambrose got in the picture. Miz started making it important again and now Ambrose is taking it to the next level.


----------



## Abisial

imthegame19 said:


> Why he's one of the top baby faces in the company and has been since last April. He's booked how almost all top baby faces are like Reigns and Rollins. Along with how Orton/Cena were in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE did Vince vs HBK at Mania. So AJ/Shane at Mania would be no different. Keep in mind it's all about hype for Mania, Shane bigger match for AJ. Then probably Samoa Joe could be. At end of day they will make AJ/Shane entertaining spot fest I'm sure. It will likely be some no DQ match or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Since Mania 32, Dean lost five singles matches. One to Jericho, three to AJ and one to the Miz. So he's not really losing that often and none of those five loses were clean. But Ambrose already put Miz over in this feud and he pinned him. Yes Ellsworth/Maryse distracted him but Miz got his win already. So Miz shouldn't be expected to win again against a top guy like Ambrose.


In comparison to the people actually getting superman booking he has lost a lot. How often did Reigns (Pre Suspension) get pinned? from Wrestlemania to Survivor Series of 2015 he was pinned, what? Once? And that was from Sheamus's MITB cash in after his match with Dean. Maybe one other time, but that's it.


----------



## Not Lying

AllenNoah said:


> Well according to Michael Cole, there's a difference between Women's Champ and Diva's Champ.


weird..like the world title on both shows gets counted as" X times world champion
, but the women's /divas title doesn't?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> SDL would be A LOT better if Ambrose wasn't on it. Trade his azz for Zayn & Rusev.


Ambrose is the most over full timer on the main roster bar none. But you can keep crying..


----------



## Vic Capri

Bayley & Becky Lynch are the female Rey Mysterios. They get beat up every week. :lol

- Vic


----------



## imthegame19

Abisial said:


> In comparison to the people actually getting superman booking he has lost a lot. How often did Reigns (Pre Suspension) get pinned? from Wrestlemania to Survivor Series of 2015 he was pinned, what? Once? And that was from Sheamus's MITB cash in after his match with Dean. Maybe one other time, but that's it.



Reigns in 2015 was pinned by Big Show on Raw before Mania. From Mania to end of the year. Reigns was pinned by Bray Wyatt at Battleground, Sheamus at Survivor Series after MITB cash in and by Sheamus again at TLC. So yeah Ambrose has been beat a few more times then Reigns. But it's actually closer then people think. That said it's much harder to beat Reigns when he's beat then Ambrose. Reigns wouldn't lose by distraction or low blows. 



When they have Reigns lose, it's at least 2 or 3 guys cheating and costing him the match. So they have Reigns overcome much more then Ambrose does. But compared to the rest of the roster outside of Reigns. Ambrose is right there with Rollins on protected W/L. AJ has been too since beating Cena at MITB, only losing twice too Ambrose in singles matches. Besides those silly James Ellsworth matches lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Abisial said:


> Dean get's a bit of protection after being jobbed out 2 years straight and suddenly he's "Super Dean"? He's still losing pretty often, not clean and not 50-50 but that's how faces are supposed to be booked. Also, it's Miz for gods sake. Who does he EVER beat clean (Not a slight on the guy, but the character is weak kayfabe wise)?


Dean was never jobbed out, he's always been one of the most protected guys in WWE, all his losses are screwy except to Brock. In theory that's not sa bad but WWE have too many super faces.

And I've never complained about Miz not winning clean, that wouldn't suit him. More that everyone kicks out of everything he does but one little finisher does him in every time. And since he's lost the IC Title literally all he's done is get his ass kicked.


----------



## imthegame19

Rated R Maryse said:


> Dean was never jobbed out, he's always been one of the most protected guys in WWE, all his losses are screwy except to Brock. In theory that's not sa bad but WWE have too many super faces.
> 
> *And I've never complained about Miz not winning clean, that wouldn't suit him. More that everyone kicks out of everything he does but one little finisher does him in every time*. And since he's lost the IC Title literally all he's done is get his ass kicked.



That's how his character is booked though. He rarely wins clean and almost always cheats to win. A character who does that shouldn't be kicking out of finishing moves. Heck most heels don't kick out of baby faces finishers anyways. Ambrose has pinned AJ Styles twice and Seth Rollins with just one Dirty Deeds this year too. While if guys weren't kicking out some of his moves he wouldn't have to cheat.


His character isn't supposed to be capable of winning as much as he does. But he's sneaky and cheats and finds ways to win. That's what makes him a strong heel and why fans boo him. While seeing him get beat up randomly brings cheers from the crowd. So I don't think him getting his ass kicked in random spots makes him look bad. That happen to Miz was when he was main eventing Wrestlemania and always will. 



I understand you want Miz being in the World Title picture. But his feud with Ambrose has put him in a more high profile spot then with Ziggler. This is third singles match(4th if you include the elimination match of Ambrose/Miz/Ziggler/Harper) Miz main evented with Ambrose on Smackdown in less then two months, with Miz winning one of those matches. How many did he have before that since the draft?


----------



## BEE

I would like to point out that the definition of a Superman is someone that is near impossible to touch and Dean is exactly that definition. You mean to tell me, someone that small (its an argument in this case) can dispose of ALL those guys like they were flies? Oh I realize most of them are jobbers EXCEPT there were BARON CORBIN. Baron, who spent the last several weeks with Cena/AJ/Ziggler, can't keep Ambrose down? At least Roman / Rollins get their asses beatdown every once in while. 

At least Roman has the look (somewhat) to be a semi-superman. At least Roman gets his ass handed to him every now and then. Dean? Not so much. And I'm saying this as someone that hates Roman too..:side:


----------



## Brollins

BEE said:


> I would like to point out that the definition of a Superman is someone that is near impossible to touch and Dean is exactly that definition. You mean to tell me, someone that small (its an argument in this case) can dispose of ALL those guys like they were flies? Oh I realize most of them are jobbers EXCEPT there were BARON CORBIN. Baron, who spent the last several weeks with Cena/AJ/Ziggler, can't keep Ambrose down? At least Roman / Rollins get their asses beatdown every once in while.
> 
> At least Roman has the look (somewhat) to be a semi-superman. At least Roman gets his ass handed to him every now and then. Dean? Not so much. And I'm saying this as someone that hates Roman too..:side:


Finally someone sees this. Dean has been pushed like crazy for the last two years.


----------



## squarebox

Toledo Ohio...what an awful awful crowd.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Stop calling him MOJO RILEY. Ffs.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah there's no mention of Renee Young stuff. I think basically the feud is over now. Ambrose will likely be in Elimination Chamber Title Match and not defend IC Title there. While at Mania a bunch of guys will probably in big Ladder Match.
> 
> 
> As for Superman Ambrose, let's not forget Miz got a win over Dean on December 6th Smackdown. Yes Ellsworth/Maryse distracted him, but Miz hit his finisher and beat him. Which was probably one of Miz biggest singles wins in 2016. They weren't going to have Miz beat him again. Ambrose is booked just how every other top baby face is. Some people just can't accept he's one of the top guys in the company now. Ambrose is the reason why IC Title is main eventing shows, it wasn't before. So even though Miz is losing at least he's main eventing shows with Ambrose now.


Not asking for Miz to beat Dean every time but there's no reason why the guy who was one of the most over wrestlers in the world has just been getting laid out every week for the last month. I was fine with him losing the IC Title if they followed up on it. Problem is all the material he got from the show where he lost the belt has been completely forgotten and ignored. Now three weeks later literally all he's done is get laid out by Super Dean and Super Cena. Only reason he should have lost the Title is to move up the card not be jobbed out every week.

And the IC Title was Main Eventing shows before Dean got involved, Miz v Ziggler did and even Miz v Cesaro Main Eventer a SmackDown.

It's ridiculous how many unstoppable super baby faces and jabroni useless heels there are in WWE. And once again we see that as soon as Miz loses the Title they just stop pushing him and use him as enhancement talent.



imthegame19 said:


> That's how his character is booked though. He rarely wins clean and almost always cheats to win. A character who does that shouldn't be kicking out of finishing moves. Heck most heels don't kick out of baby faces finishers anyways. Ambrose has pinned AJ Styles twice and Seth Rollins with just one Dirty Deeds this year too. While if guys weren't kicking out some of his moves he wouldn't have to cheat.
> 
> 
> His character isn't supposed to be capable of winning as much as he does. But he's sneaky and cheats and finds ways to win. That's what makes him a strong heel and why fans boo him. While seeing him get beat up randomly brings cheers from the crowd. So I don't think him getting his ass kicked in random spots makes him look bad. That happen to Miz was when he was main eventing Wrestlemania and always will.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you want Miz being in the World Title picture. But his feud with Ambrose has put him in a more high profile spot then with Ziggler. This is third singles match(4th if you include the elimination match of Ambrose/Miz/Ziggler/Harper) Miz main evented with Ambrose on Smackdown in less then two months, with Miz winning one of those matches. How many did he have before that since the draft?


I'd rather Miz be treated like a big deal midcarder than a pathetic jobber to the Main Eventers. Id like to see him in the World Title picture but not if he's only there to job every single week. 

And what's the point really? There's ZERO money in the arrogant Weasley heel who gets his ass kicked every single week. Why should anyone care about seeing Miz get any comeuppance when he gets it every week anyway?

The problem lately is that he's cheating and still getting whipped anyway, his hellish antics go nowhere because even then he can't beat anyone he faces anymore.

And it feels worth saying that the Ambrose fan base were the biggest complainers of how their guy was booked, claiming burial all the time. Now that guys killing what's left of Miz's momentum. And that's the thing here; big picture; what's there to be excited about as a Miz fan now? His feud with Dean whimpered to an end, all the material he got the week he lost the IC Title; ref cohersion, undeserved Title match for Dean, Renee slapping him, Maryse being fined, Bryan still calling him crap all went nowhere. He's now lost his Title, lost that feud, gets his ass kicked every week and it's now WM season. All the big matches are reserved for part timers and The Shield. If Miz is lucky he might get a good push in three or four months time when he's been forgotten about and all the momentum of his 2016 is dead.


----------



## Simply Flawless

THE_sXeBeast said:


> What is the payoff for this Miz/Daniel Bryan thing? They are not gonna let Bryan wrestle, so why do it? It makes the fans wanna see the match but never will get to. Will Miz fight someone Bryan chooses at Mania orrr what??


Apparently its only being done for Total Divas to create "tension" on that shitfest of a show


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

So is Ziggler feuding with Crews and Sin Cara at the same time?


----------



## imthegame19

Rated R Maryse said:


> Not asking for Miz to beat Dean every time but there's no reason why the guy who was one of the most over wrestlers in the world has just been getting laid out every week for the last month. I was fine with him losing the IC Title if they followed up on it. Problem is all the material he got from the show where he lost the belt has been completely forgotten and ignored. Now three weeks later literally all he's done is get laid out by Super Dean and Super Cena. Only reason he should have lost the Title is to move up the card not be jobbed out every week.
> 
> And the IC Title was Main Eventing shows before Dean got involved, Miz v Ziggler did and even Miz v Cesaro Main Eventer a SmackDown.
> 
> It's ridiculous how many unstoppable super baby faces and jabroni useless heels there are in WWE. And once again we see that as soon as Miz loses the Title they just stop pushing him and use him as enhancement talent.


Miz/Cesaro was pre draft and I don't recall Miz/Dolph in main event. But it's possible they main evented one Smackdown. I just know most there matches on Smackdown didn't main event the show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

imthegame19 said:


> Miz/Cesaro was pre draft and I don't recall Miz/Dolph in main event. But it's possible they main evented one Smackdown. I just know most there matches on Smackdown didn't main event the show.


I don't see how the Cesaro match being before the draft matters when you were claiming without Dean it didn't Main Event anything when during Miz's reign(s) he had already Main Evented shows.


----------



## imthegame19

Rated R Maryse said:


> I don't see how the Cesaro match being before the draft matters when you were claiming without Dean it didn't Main Event anything when during Miz's reign(s) he had already Main Evented shows.


Smackdown shows were much weaker then. They didn't have full roster of talent then. Also Miz and Dolph never main evented Smackdown. With Dean the IC title matches are main eventing over World Title segments.


----------



## Pongo

After watching talking smack i really really don't want to see AJ lose the belt to Cena, and it's not even about the talents involved, from a story and characters standpoint they just made AJ such an underdog I... I don't know, I want to see Cena get what's coming for him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

imthegame19 said:


> Smackdown shows were much weaker then. They didn't have full roster of talent then. Also Miz and Dolph never main evented Smackdown. With Dean the IC title matches are main eventing over World Title segments.


But so what? It doesn't benefit Miz at all if he's just jobbing in the Main Event. I'd rather see him as an important midcarder than a pathetic Main Event jobber. Just being in the Main Event means nothing if every time he is, he's just eating a loss. Main a Event geek Miz has no momentum, midcard Miz did.


----------



## wwffans123

SD>Raw again x 999999

Miz vs Dean What a match that was.


----------



## volde

Yeah, I don't see what Miz is supposed to do next. His entire character is based on him having the title and face not able to take it due to Miz constantly cheating. Now he doesn't have anything, cheats yet doesn't win anything so whats the point?


----------



## imthegame19

Rated R Maryse said:


> But so what? It doesn't benefit Miz at all if he's just jobbing in the Main Event. I'd rather see him as an important midcarder than a pathetic Main Event jobber. Just being in the Main Event means nothing if every time he is, he's just eating a loss. Main a Event geek Miz has no momentum, midcard Miz did.


I thought you wanted Miz in main event or even title picture? What do you think is going to happen? Miz isn't going get as many wins over top baby faces like he did Ziggler, Kalisto or Crews. Even if Miz has another World Title run. It's going to be one very similar to what Owens has now. If you want Miz in high profile stuff with top guys. He's gonna look like a geek 7 outta 10 times. He might get a sneaky cheating win here and there. But he's never going to get that type monument or push in main event scene. So then hope he goes back into a mid card feud with Kalisto or Jack Swagger or even Mojo Rawley or something after this. Because it's going to be more of the same against Ambrose, AJ, Cena or Orton.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

3ku1 said:


> Nikki attacking Natayla was so predictable haha.


After Natty made a point of mentioning Nikki's face on the truck with Cena's, I was hoping Nikki would be the one smashing Natty's head into it, so Nikki could say 'There, now _your_ face is on the truck, too.' 
Another golden opportunity missed. :serious:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

imthegame19 said:


> I thought you wanted Miz in main event or even title picture? What do you think is going to happen? Miz isn't going get as many wins over top baby faces like he did Ziggler, Kalisto or Crews. Even if Miz has another World Title run. It's going to be one very similar to what Owens has now. If you want Miz in high profile stuff with top guys. He's gonna look like a geek 7 outta 10 times. He might get a sneaky cheating win here and there. But he's never going to get that type monument or push in main event scene. So then hope he goes back into a mid card feud with Kalisto or Jack Swagger or even Mojo Rawley or something after this. Because it's going to be more of the same against Ambrose, AJ, Cena or Orton.


In a perfect world yeah I want to see Miz in the World Title picture, but not if literally all he's going to do is job every single week. It's not a case of 7/10 right now, the last four weeks he's lost every match and been laid out in most segments.

Again sneaky Miz I have no issues with, I'm a fan. I'd be happy if Miz never wins another match clean ever again, but there's no reason to have a guy who along with Styles has carried SDL turn into a complete jobber who never gets any wins anymore.


----------



## Bazinga

Mickie cut the best women's promo since AJ's 'shoot' on Total Divas. And she was right in everything she said.


----------



## Ace

Pongo said:


> After watching talking smack i really really don't want to see AJ lose the belt to Cena, and it's not even about the talents involved, from a story and characters standpoint they just made AJ such an underdog I... I don't know, I want to see Cena get what's coming for him.


 I so desperately want AJ to humble Cena. Man this feud has been epic.


----------



## imthegame19

Rated R Maryse said:


> In a perfect world yeah I want to see Miz in the World Title picture, but not if literally all he's going to do is job every single week. It's not a case of 7/10 right now, the last four weeks he's lost every match and been laid out in most segments.
> 
> Again sneaky Miz I have no issues with, I'm a fan. I'd be happy if Miz never wins another match clean ever again, but there's no reason to have a guy who along with Styles has carried SDL turn into a complete jobber who never gets any wins anymore.


I think you take stuff like getting laid out too seriously. That stuff always going to happen to character like Miz. Because doing it going to lead to big baby face pop from the crowd. 

Overall has Miz really looked that bad? Yes he lost two matches to Ambrose. But has excuses for both of them. That makes it seem like the company is against him. Since he lost IC Title after the match should have been dq. Even last night Miz rematch came in lumberjack match and he lost after half the roster rushed the ring.


While week before he had big promo with AJ and Cena. Now your focusing on what happen to Miz after the match. But your forgetting he was having competitive match with the WWE Champion(who Cena also beat up post match) and didn't get beat. Even the promo between Miz/Ambrose the week prior to that. Miz head the better of Dean until. He tried to set up Dean to be slapped by Maryse and over confidence backfired.


So personally as a guy who also likes Miz I think he has been protected fine. He could have easily been pinned cleaned by Ambrose twice without any excuse or been pinned by Styles last week for no reason. 



His loses to Dean progress the being screwed by management storyline. While his promo last week with AJ and even back stage with Daniel Bryan makes people forget about beat downs. I much rather see Miz doing what hes done past four weeks. Then some pointless midcard feud with Jack Swagger.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

imthegame19 said:


> I think you take stuff like getting laid out too seriously. That stuff always going to happen to character like Miz. Because doing it going to lead to big baby face pop from the crowd.
> 
> Overall has Miz really looked that bad? Yes he lost two matches to Ambrose. But has excuses for both of them. That makes it seem like the company is against him. Since he lost IC Title after the match should have been dq. Even last night Miz rematch came in lumberjack match and he lost after half the roster rushed the ring.
> 
> 
> While week before he had big promo with AJ and Cena. Now your focusing on what happen to Miz after the match. But your forgetting he was having competitive match with the WWE Champion(who Cena also beat up post match) and didn't get beat. Even the promo between Miz/Ambrose the week prior to that. Miz head the better of Dean until. He tried to set up Dean to be slapped by Maryse and over confidence backfired.
> 
> 
> So personally as a guy who also likes Miz I think he has been protected fine. He could have easily been pinned cleaned by Ambrose twice without any excuse or been pinned by Styles last week for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> His loses to Dean progress the being screwed by management storyline. While his promo last week with AJ and even back stage with Daniel Bryan makes people forget about beat downs. I much rather see Miz doing what hes done past four weeks. Then some pointless midcard feud with Jack Swagger.


I just have zero faith in WWE. I've seen them drop the ball with a The Miz countless times in recent years and just return him to jobber oblivion, so far there's no reason to expect otherwise.

But there's only so many times you can have the baby faces easily kick the shit out of The Miz every single week before it renders it a moot point and no one cares anymore. The bastard heel actually has to win at times and prolong the babyface she chase, Miz losing every week does nothing for anyone. Dean doesn't look any better for beating Miz again, Cena didn't look any better for laying Miz out last week. They're just beating another jobber at this point.

And thesedays WWE don't go anywhere with people they book like they are Miz. They push people hard from day one and just keep pushing.

I've got no issue with Miz taking losses, it's just crap TV when it's the only thing he's doing every week.


----------



## imthegame19

Rated R Maryse said:


> I just have zero faith in WWE. I've seen them drop the ball with a The Miz countless times in recent years and just return him to jobber oblivion, so far there's no reason to expect otherwise.
> 
> But there's only so many times you can have the baby faces easily kick the shit out of The Miz every single week before it renders it a moot point and no one cares anymore. The bastard heel actually has to win at times and prolong the babyface she chase, Miz losing every week does nothing for anyone. Dean doesn't look any better for beating Miz again, Cena didn't look any better for laying Miz out last week. They're just beating another jobber at this point.
> 
> And thesedays WWE don't go anywhere with people they book like they are Miz. They push people hard from day one and just keep pushing.
> 
> I've got no issue with Miz taking losses, it's just crap TV when it's the only thing he's doing every week.


Even at Miz peak in 2010-2011 he lost more matches then he won. For his character overall W/L don't matter. His character finds away to win the big ones. His promo skills and career of being former WWE Champion, 6 time IC Champion, 2 time US Champ and 6 time Tag Team Champion get's him over. All he has to do is win here and there. Yes for some of 2014 and basically all of 2015 he was jobbing too much and not getting any big wins. So his character dropped off, but I can't say anything they've done the past month is bad for the Miz. If anything he's more protected then he was in his peak.


Overall in December and January Miz went 3-3 in singles matches. He beat Dolph, Dean and Apollo Crews. While losing too Dean twice and Crews once, but again all those loses were protected for Miz as well. Let's not forget he beat Ambrose in IC Title match on December 6th(by using his finishing move). He made Dean look silly by giving him a silly award on Miz Tv, called out his relationship with Renee on tv. Then even cost Dean the number one contender against Dolph Ziggler. So while Dean has gotten the better of him as of late. Well Miz head the edge the first 3 weeks or so of the feud.


I understand you being nervous about WWE dropping the ball with Miz. Hopefully the split rosters and lack of depth keeps WWE using Miz the right way. Considering Miz basically has the same role as Jericho has on Raw. Just different type of personalities. I don't see a problem with how he's been booked as of late at all. Beat downs of wimpy heel to get crowd pops are always going to happen with character like the Miz. 


Nobody remembers that stuff a week or two later though, so it's no big deal. But having Miz involved with guys like AJ, Ambrose and even Cena the past 4-5 weeks is what I thought people wanted. Remember Miz isn't going to win a ton of matches(especially against top guys), but as long as they aren't jobbing him. Well what's the problem, again they didn't have WWE champion beat him. While his loses to Ambrose were protected loses that Miz character can easily sell as BS.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

imthegame19 said:


> Even at Miz peak in 2010-2011 he lost more matches then he won. For his character overall W/L don't matter. His character finds away to win the big ones. His promo skills and career of being former WWE Champion, 6 time IC Champion, 2 time US Champ and 6 time Tag Team Champion get's him over. All he has to do is win here and there. Yes for some of 2014 and basically all of 2015 he was jobbing too much and not getting any big wins. So his character dropped off, but I can't say anything they've done the past month is bad for the Miz. If anything he's more protected then he was in his peak.
> 
> 
> Overall in December and January Miz went 3-3 in singles matches. He beat Dolph, Dean and Apollo Crews. While losing too Dean twice and Crews once, but again all those loses were protected for Miz as well. Let's not forget he beat Ambrose in IC Title match on December 6th(by using his finishing move). He made Dean look silly by giving him a silly award on Miz Tv, called out his relationship with Renee on tv. Then even cost Dean the number one contender against Dolph Ziggler. So while Dean has gotten the better of him as of late. Well Miz head the edge the first 3 weeks or so of the feud.
> 
> 
> I understand you being nervous about WWE dropping the ball with Miz. Hopefully the split rosters and lack of depth keeps WWE using Miz the right way. Considering Miz basically has the same role as Jericho has on Raw. Just different type of personalities. I don't see a problem with how he's been booked as of late at all. Beat downs of wimpy heel to get crowd pops are always going to happen with character like the Miz.
> 
> 
> Nobody remembers that stuff a week or two later though, so it's no big deal. But having Miz involved with guys like AJ, Ambrose and even Cena the past 4-5 weeks is what I thought people wanted. Remember Miz isn't going to win a ton of matches(especially against top guys), but as long as they aren't jobbing him. Well what's the problem, again they didn't have WWE champion beat him. While his loses to Ambrose were protected loses that Miz character can easily sell as BS.


Ultimately he has less momentum now than he did a month ago, from the hottest act on SDL to just another face in the crowd in a month. And his immediate future is bleak with Mania season reserved for others. And the Dean feud fizzled out horribly. Started out so well, treated like a big deal then they take all the heat out of the feud, ignore it for a week and then rush the last match out as just Rumble build that really had nothing to do with the feud it was concluding.


----------



## imthegame19

Rated R Maryse said:


> Ultimately he has less momentum now than he did a month ago, from the hottest act on SDL to just another face in the crowd in a month. And his immediate future is bleak with Mania season reserved for others. And the Dean feud fizzled out horribly. Started out so well, treated like a big deal then they take all the heat out of the feud, ignore it for a week and then rush the last match out as just Rumble build that really had nothing to do with the feud it was concluding.



I guess IMO it's better to be another face in the crowd, if that crowd is the top guys on the show. Rather then beating nobodies and getting momentum off that. Baron Corbin has been beating the same nobodies Miz has been beating the last 4-5 months. Despite his momentum I never took him seriously, because he hasn't beaten anyone. Now that he just lost a random match clean to Cena on Smackdown doesn't have a feud. I think even take him less seriously then before. 


So that momentum of beating guys like Ziggler,Crews, Kalisto and such only will last so long. Miz needed to move onto something bigger to keep his push strong. While his momentum might not be as strong as it was a month ago. It never was going to continue at that pace, but that's not a bad thing. Overall Miz still over and in a big angle on tv. So I feel it was a good progression for him compared to what we seen with Corbin.


As for things going forward, I guess we will see what happens. Unless we see some type of Ambrose vs Cena IC title match at Mania. There's a good chance Ambrose/Miz stuff picks up again after the Elimination Chamber. Putting a pause on the IC title feud could be due to the Rumble and potential title match at Elimination Chamber that both probably will be involved in. My guess is post Elimination Chamber through early March. It will be Ambrose/Miz feuding with Baron Corbin mixing in. While Ziggler feuds with Kalisto and Crews. 


Then come mid March or so they will mix them all together setting up big Ladder match for Mania. Now I know you aren't happy with that. But that's just how things are gonna be for Mania this year with so many part-time guys having big singles matches. That said, with Ambrose as IC Champion. It's not like IC title feud will be on backburner of the show or midcard of it. They will put as much attention on the big IC ladder match as they will probably Cena or AJ match at Mania. So it will be pushed as a bigger deal for Mania this year compared to last year. Because Ambrose is the IC Champion and with the split rosters it's still one of Smackdown top 3 matches for Mania.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

imthegame19 said:


> I guess IMO it's better to be another face in the crowd, if that crowd is the top guys on the show. Rather then beating nobodies and getting momentum off that. Baron Corbin has been beating the same nobodies Miz has been beating the last 4-5 months. Despite his momentum I never took him seriously, because he hasn't beaten anyone. Now that he just lost a random match clean to Cena on Smackdown doesn't have a feud. I think even take him less seriously then before.
> 
> 
> So that momentum of beating guys like Ziggler,Crews, Kalisto and such only will last so long. Miz needed to move onto something bigger to keep his push strong. While his momentum might not be as strong as it was a month ago. It never was going to continue at that pace, but that's not a bad thing. Overall Miz still over and in a big angle on tv. So I feel it was a good progression for him compared to what we seen with Corbin.
> 
> 
> As for things going forward, I guess we will see what happens. Unless we see some type of Ambrose vs Cena IC title match at Mania. There's a good chance Ambrose/Miz stuff picks up again after the Elimination Chamber. Putting a pause on the IC title feud could be due to the Rumble and potential title match at Elimination Chamber that both probably will be involved in. My guess is post Elimination Chamber through early March. It will be Ambrose/Miz feuding with Baron Corbin mixing in. While Ziggler feuds with Kalisto and Crews.
> 
> 
> Then come mid March or so they will mix them all together setting up big Ladder match for Mania. Now I know you aren't happy with that. But that's just how things are gonna be for Mania this year with so many part-time guys having big singles matches. That said, with Ambrose as IC Champion. It's not like IC title feud will be on backburner of the show or midcard of it. They will put as much attention on the big IC ladder match as they will probably Cena or AJ match at Mania. So it will be pushed as a bigger deal for Mania this year compared to last year. Because Ambrose is the IC Champion and with the split rosters it's still one of Smackdown top 3 matches for Mania.


From a pure entertainment aspect I enjoyed seeing Miz as a big deal midcarder as opposed to a jobber pseudo-Main Eventer. Getting bumped up the card aka Corbin but losing just hurts the wrestlers image. 

And looking at this past SDL Miz was irrelevant, could have replaced Miz with Fandango and it wouldn't have changed a thing. That match was all about making Corbin and Ambrose look strong. It didn't further anything Miz was doing.

I can't be optimistic about WWE thesedays with how terrible the product is or years now.


----------



## 3ku1

Miz is not in the main card. Ambrose and Corbin are. Miz is enhancement talent . Until that changes. 

I see SD top matches for Mania being the WWE title, IC title, and The Woman's title. I see it as Bray (C) v Orton for the WWE title. Cena v Ambrose for ic title. And Woman's four way. Regardless if Alexa has dropped. Or still is champ, going into mania. Which I think she welll. Rumour is it we'll be Alexa, Nikki, Mickie, and Becky for the SD woman's championship at mania.


----------

